# powerbook 12" ;)



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous.
Je cherchais un Portable pas cher pour des besoins plutôt basiques:
1. Keynotes
2. Musique
3. Surf
4. Chat

Un ami me vendrait un PowerBook 12 pouces (G4 de 1.5 Ghz, ram 512 Megas, Superdrive, état assez conservé, wifi bluetooth etc.) pour 330 euros!
Ca sera ma 2ème machine, qui me servira en fac, la taille de l'ecran n'est pas importante vu que je ne l'utiliserais pas si souvent.
Il sera à priori sous Tiger (que j'affectionne particulièrement, même si Leopard me donne entière satisfaction sur min iMac).
Je crois que c'est une bonne machine, mais j'ai peur de regretter cet achat si jamais la batterie s'avère décevante ou si un problème cher à réparer survient.
Le g4 ne risque-t-il pas de devenir trop lent trop rapidement?
A vous


----------



## kitetrip (1 Mai 2008)

A 330 c'est une affaire 
Concernant la batterie, tu peux toujours en reprendre une autre, un peu dur à trouver mais il faut compter une petite somme.

Possédant un G4 1.25ghz, cela suffit parfaitement pour toutes les taches courantes où je surfe avec des applications en parallèle (surf+msn+itunes+ical) 

Evidemment si tu veux faire des tâches plus poussées, il faut être patient mais dis toi que je fais du Photoshop sur le mien et aucun soucis 

En tout cas pour moi c'est l'idéal en seconde machine, fonce


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

A ce prix la fonce !


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse.
JE n'utilise pas photoshop.
Pour les taches "lourdes" (pour moi  ) le G5 suffit amplement. 
Ton G4 est sous quel OS?
Les PB G4 sont-ils bruyants?
Combien de baie pour RAM possède le PB 12"?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Les powerbooks ne sont pas bruyants mais chauffent enormément..
Il possède 2 baies pour la ram..


----------



## max1392 (1 Mai 2008)

Je ne fais que répéter ce que l'on t'a dit mais à 330 euros fonce !!   

12'' pour la fac c'est vraiment l'idéal


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2008)

AH!
Le CPU n'est que de 867 Mhz.
Je suis du coup moins enthousiaste, 330 euros étant exactement la coté de l'objet


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Un ami me vendrait un PowerBook 12 pouces (G4 de 1.5 Ghz, ram 512 Megas, Superdrive, état assez conservé, wifi bluetooth etc.) pour 330 euros!



Salut,

J'ai exactement le même depuis 3 ans, auquel j'ai rajouté une barrette de 1 Go (pour un total de 1,25 Go). Je m'en sert encore comme ordi d'appoint, en complément de mon MBP. C'est certainement un des meilleurs portables d'Apple.

C'est un portable fabuleux, complet et très commode à transporter, très bien adapté pour ce que tu veux faire. Le prix me semble correct, cependant il est possible que la batterie soit en fin de vie, et rajouter un peu de ram sera peut-être nécessaire (ce qui finalement gonfle un peu le prix).

Par contre, restes-en plutôt à Tiger, Leopard étant un peu "mou du genou" sur ce petit portable.


----------



## Alycastre (1 Mai 2008)

Si tu ne prends pas, je prends...:rateau:


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> AH!
> Le CPU n'est que de 867 Mhz.
> Je suis du coup moins enthousiaste, 330 euros étant exactement la coté de l'objet



Ah là c'est différent. C'est la révision A de ce portable. Il avait tendance à fortement chauffer, malgré les ventilos qui fonctionnaient à fond et sans arrêt, il fallait rajouter des petits softs pour réguler les ventilos. De plus, sous l'effet de la température, il se déformait de toute part (il "baillait", notamment).

C'est la révision qu'il faut éviter. Cherche plutôt le même modèle mais avec un CPU à 1,33 ou 1,5 GHz.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (1 Mai 2008)

il n'y a qu'à voir la côte en occasion des PB 12', les versions 1,33 et 1,5 lorsque l'on en trouve sont à plus de 500 .
Pour ma part, après avoir explosé malecontreusement mon PB sur le carrelage il y a 2 ans, je viens juste d'en trouver un nouveau à 500  sur E Bay (avec un HD à 80 gig d'origine). je suis le plus heureux, car loin de débourser je viens d'économiser plus de 1 000  par rapport à un macbook air je m'explique :
800 gr de poids en plus
mais il est plus petit, 
le disque dur  a la même capacité, mais je pourrai le remplacer par un modèle à 200 go à 7200 T bientôt...
présence de connectique dont un port ethernet bien pratique
et le superdrive, ...
le MacBook Air est magnifique, mais la joie de retrouver le PB 12' c'est quelque chose.
Voila normalement je le reçois demain...
Bonne nuit bons rêves


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2008)

Absolument. C'est vraiment dommage qu'Apple ne l'ai pas fait évoluer avec un processeur Intel, comme les MBP.

Le MacBook Air, c'est autre chose.


----------



## flotow (1 Mai 2008)

meme si ca chauffe, a 330, ca en vaut presque la peine


----------



## divoli (1 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> meme si ca chauffe, a 330&#8364;, ca en vaut presque la peine



Ca chauffe vraiment beaucoup (même au niveau des repose-poignets cela devient brûlant), et le ventilo fait un boucan pas possible. Le risque de panne est plus important. Il a fallu attendre les révisions C et D pour que ce petit portable devienne vraiment intéressant, et sans ces problèmes...


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2008)

meme en partant du principe que si la machine a tenue jusque la&#8230;?


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> meme en partant du principe que si la machine a tenue jusque la&#8230;?



Bah j'ai eu à utiliser par le passé un PB 12" rev.B (qui était déjà mieux que la rev. A). Franchement, je ne conseillerais pas ces deux révisions. Je ne sais pas quelle peut être leur durée de vie, mais de tels défauts doivent quand même la péjorer (et la batterie doit pas mal morfler)...


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Mai 2008)

Je mets mon grain de sel, j'peux?

J'ai acheté mon powerBook en juin 2005, je sais pas quelle révision c'était (allez, ± au hasard, on va dire la D), j'ai dû sortir beaucoup de sous mais que du bonheur. T'imagines même pas, les gens maintenant dans l'auditoire à l'uni, ils font tous "woooow, mais comme il est minuscule, woooow, comme il doit être pratique à transporter, woooooow, comme il est booooo!".  Ah ben ouais, l'alu et la petite taille de la bête, ça en jette!   
J'aime me la raconter un peu
Les ventilos ne font pas plus de bruits que certains macbook noirs quand je suis posée à la bilbiothèque :mouais: , et il chauffe (un peu), mais en regard d'autres portables, je sais pas si c'est beaucoup chaud ou dans la norme. Je sais que s'il est posé sur la couette sur mes genoux, j'ai trop chaud au bout d'un moment, du coup, je le mets sur un petit support. L'hiver, c'est top, l'été, moins. Mais au fil du temps, je me suis habituée à ce dégagement de chaleur.
Tiens, c'est peut-être pour ça qu'un compagnon de lit ne me manque pas :rateau: :hein:
Pour les 4 points pour lesquels tu vas utiliser ton portable, le powerbook est une fusée !  
Ok, j'ai pas vraiment utilisé d'autres portables mac dans ma vie, mais il ne m'a jamais semblé lent (sauf ces temps, quand j' utilise iTunes et le scrobbler de last.fm en même temps).

Sans hésitation, prends-le ! Et même si tu dois acheter une batterie neuve, me semble que ça reste une pire bonne occasion!


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

Le problème, c'est qu'on lui propose une révision A, qui avait plein de défauts contrairement aux révisions C et D...


----------



## relaxx (2 Mai 2008)

+1
j'ai partagé la même expérience que divoli et je soutiens le même avis


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2008)

Merci à vous tous pour votre conseil.
Jee m'attendais pas à moins de votre part ceci dit :love: 

Le PB 12" en général est donc une machine vraiment excellente même aujourd'hui.
Mais le problème vient de la machine qu'on me propose : plutôt vieille.

En y pensant, un PB 12 Rev D,une batteire neuve et eventuellement une barrette RAM reviendraient à 700 à peu prés.
C'est quand même le prix d'un macbook en occasion ça


----------



## moonwalk9r (2 Mai 2008)

Salut,

Je possède un pwb 12" rev B 1ghz, il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement pour la ram, 256mo soudés à la cm (128 pour la rev a)

Il ne chauffe pas plus que ça et avec 1.25go de ram, leopard est plus que confortable 

notez aussi que le 867 a des ports usb 1 (pas d'iphone/ipod touch) et un port mini-vga et non dvi.

Si ça peut faire pencher la balance...


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2008)

Le 867 Mhz est écarté oui


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2008)

Donc C'est bien un Rev A.
867 Mhz, 640 RAM, 60 Giga Disque Dur, Superdrive, Wifi, Bluetooth.
Il ne chauffe d'apres ce que j'ai vu trés peu.
Il tient 2 heures de Charge.
Alors: je fais quoi?


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Donc C'est bien un Rev A.
> 867 Mhz, 640 RAM, 60 Giga Disque Dur, Superdrive, Wifi, Bluetooth.
> Il ne chauffe d'apres ce que j'ai vu trés peu.
> Il tient 2 heures de Charge.
> Alors: je fais quoi?



Tu peux pas demander à ton pote de te le prêter quelques jours ?

Il faudrait le mettre dans les conditions dont tu penses l'utiliser. Tu verras bien s'il ne fait pas du raffut et ne se met pas à chauffer terriblement.

C'est à l'usage que l'on s'aperçoit de ses défauts...


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2008)

Je pourrais l'utiliser Quelques heures oui.
Préter? non il l'utilise comme machine principale.
Il l'utilise sous leopard le fou!Il dit que ce n'est pas si nul.
Tiger+Safari+adium risquent de l'affoler?


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2008)

Div je sais que ça ne te fait pas plaisir de te rapprocher aussi dangeureusement de ton 10000 ème message dans un topic si naze :rose:


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

Il était livré avec OS 10.2 Jaguar, à l'origine. 

Tiger devrait très bien se plaire. Par contre, il vaut mieux éviter Leopard sur ce petit portable. Mais bon, s'il te le vend avec, tu verras bien.


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Div je sais que ça ne te fait pas plaisir de te rapprocher aussi dangeureusement de ton 10000 ème message dans un topic si naze :rose:



Non, ton topic n'est pas naze.

Par contre, effectivement, l'idée de me retrouver "Vénérable Sage" avec les vieux croupions de MacGe me donne déjà de l'urticaire...


----------



## kitetrip (2 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Donc C'est bien un Rev A.
> 867 Mhz, 640 RAM, 60 Giga Disque Dur, Superdrive, Wifi, Bluetooth.
> Il ne chauffe d'apres ce que j'ai vu trés peu.
> Il tient 2 heures de Charge.
> Alors: je fais quoi?



Pas d'USB 2... Réfléchis bien


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Pas d'USB 2... Réfléchis bien



firewire, donc bon


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2008)

L'usb 2 :mouais: 

Bon les périphériques vont à l'imac (ipod etc..).
Pour mettre quelque chose dessus je peux brancher en firewire avec l'imac. (wifi même)?
ça sera limite une machine pour le "fun", qui servira quelques fois c'est tout.
Bon le plus gros plus c'est: un état TRES conservé du portable :love:


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2008)

L'absence de l'USB2 ne me parait pas être un souci majeur, dans la mesure où tu utilises un iMac comme ordi principal (et ce portable a un port firewire).

De plus, là j'ai le sentiment que tu as (presque) déjà fait ton choix, et que tu attends notre bénédiction...


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> De plus, là j'ai le sentiment que tu as (presque) déjà fait ton choix, et que tu attends notre bénédiction...



amen


----------



## imacg5mortel (2 Mai 2008)

Ah non je n'ai pas fait mon choix, et votre aide sera précieuse pour la suite.
Je suis séduit c'est sûr, mais je vais pas me précipiter.
C'est pour ça que je suis insistant, c'est tout  
Merci à vous


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Par contre, effectivement, l'idée de me retrouver "Vénérable Sage" avec les vieux croupions de MacGe me donne déjà de l'urticaire...


 ... plaît il ?????? ...:love::love::love:


----------



## frederic paris (2 Mai 2008)

Salut !
Bonsoir ! le l'ai ce petit 12" rev A  867 acheter a la fnac en 2002  , quel bonheur
ce mac avec tout les petits " défauts "  , il est tombé, bosses partout , plus de pieds
ils se décolle facilement sur les tables en verre ou inox, il ferme à peine , l'écran
est vriller " chute " , il chauffe , et bien sous léopard tout va très bien, nettement 
plus rapide que sous tiger , oui je sais c'est dingue c'est vrais !! pour un usage de basse , pas énervant , pas moût !! je trouve ...
je viens de le remplacer  ( trois semaines ) par un macbookpro 15,4 " 2,5  penryn  qui a eu des problèmes une première fois d'écran , bandes verticales de retroaiclairage 
retour fnac et 2em nikel sauf un petit bruit de cliquetis ou grattage toutes les 5 secondes
mais sinon  que du bonheur , bien !!  tout ça pour dire que je garde mon " vieux 12 "
trop costaud , j'ai confiance même si la batterie fatigue 
c'était juste pour donner mon avis
bonne soirée a tous 
Frédéric .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

Sinon a 450 tu peux avoir un 1.33ghz ou même 1.5ghz : plus rapides , leopard tourne sans problemes , meilleur revue   et...12"  
Car le macbook 13.3" :mouais:


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2008)

13.3 pouces ce n'est pas trop grand non plus


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Oui mais c'est le format 16/10eme qui me dérange ainsi que la robustesse : j'avais un powerbook 15"
et il etait bien plus robuste...


----------



## Tox (3 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon a 450 tu peux avoir un 1.33ghz ou même 1.5ghz : plus rapides , leopard tourne sans problemes , meilleur revue   et...12"
> Car le macbook 13.3" :mouais:


Si ce n'est que l'affichage d'un MB 13.3" est incontestablement supérieur à tous les 12" produits par la Pomme.

Le 12" a pour lui l'aura d'un produit assez révolutionnaire à sa sortie, mais il faut le comparer à ce qui est comparable aussi. En achat d'occasion, il a tendance à surcôter pour les raisons émotionnelles que l'on peut comprendre. Mais près de 500.-  dans une machine à l'architecture aussi ancienne, cela donne à réfléchir...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Surtout que j'ai eu mon macbook c2d 2,00 ghz a 600...j'ai du faire une bonne affaire 
Enfin bon tous les mac's sont un peu surcôtés...VOus regardez mon macbook il côte a 820..


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Si ce n'est que l'affichage d'un MB 13.3" est incontestablement supérieur à tous les 12" produits par la Pomme.
> 
> Le 12" a pour lui l'aura d'un produit assez révolutionnaire à sa sortie, mais il faut le comparer à ce qui est comparable aussi. En achat d'occasion, il a tendance à surcôter pour les raisons émotionnelles que l'on peut comprendre. Mais près de 500.- &#8364; dans une machine à l'architecture aussi ancienne, cela donne à réfléchir...



Je ne crois pas que ce soit tellement pour des raisons émotionnelles. Ce petit powerbook (en tous cas dans ses deux dernières révisions) a énormément de qualités, qui en font un produit unique, dans la mesure où on ne les retrouve pas toutes rassemblées dans les portables Mac de générations plus récentes.
- il est très facilement transportable (à mon avis plus que les MB et MBA),
- il est particulièrement robuste,
- il a de nombreuses connectiques (contrairement au MBA),
- il a une vraie carte graphique (même si elle date un peu, elle permet parfois de faire ce qu'une Intel GMA ne peut pas),
- il a une gestion du son particulièrement judicieuse (j'ai rarement vu un portable aussi petit avoir un son aussi bon).
De plus, l'écran est d'une qualité relativement correcte.

Je pense que cela peut justifier son prix. Ce dernier serait certainement moins élevé si Apple l'avait fait évolué en MBP 12". Beaucoup de gens ne veulent ni d'un MB ni d'un MBA.

Bref, j'ai beau avoir ce portable depuis presque 3 ans, il continue à m'impressionner. J'ai eu plusieurs Mac et c'est vraiment le seul dont j'aurais vraiment du mal à me séparer. En plus il marche encore parfaitement bien, et je m'en sert comme ordinateur d'appoint.

Après, certes, le G4 n'est plus du tout d'actualité. Mais pour les activités comme celles de imacg5mortel, il convient parfaitement.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai qu'un mbp 12" serait bien !
A l'epoque , le 12" etait a combien ? 
plus cher que le 15" ?


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'un mbp 12" serait bien !
> A l'epoque , le 12" etait a combien ?
> plus cher que le 15" ?



Non, il était légèrement moins cher que le 15" de base. Actuellement, s'il existait un MBP 12", il devrait se situer au niveau du prix du MBA de base.

Mais Apple a fait un choix, celui du MBA, qui est loin de plaire à tout le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Il ont trop joué sur la finesse et sacrifié la connéctique , les perfos....
Un macbookpro 12" aurait été (je pense) plus puissant..


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2008)

C'est vrai qu'avec le MBA, les chances d'avoir un MBP 12" sont très faibles.
Ceci dit, le MBA risque d'évoluer et de devenir de plus en plus intéressant.
Je savais que le Tournesol avait beaucoup de fans (dont moi :love: ) mais je ne savais pas que le petit PB 12" avait lui aussi son petit fan club


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

moi aussi j'adore le tournesol (c'est marqué en bas )


----------



## Tox (3 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que ce soit tellement pour des raisons émotionnelles. Ce petit powerbook (en tous cas dans ses deux dernières révisions) a énormément de qualités, qui en font un produit unique, dans la mesure où on ne les retrouve pas toutes rassemblées dans les portables Mac de générations plus récentes.
> - il est très facilement transportable (à mon avis plus que les MB et MBA),
> - il est particulièrement robuste,
> - il a de nombreuses connectiques (contrairement au MBA),
> ...


 Entièrement d'accord, si ce n'est qu'un MB d'aujourd'hui peut être une machine principale, ce qui n'est plus le cas du PB 12". En outre, pour la côté transportable, passer du 12" au 13" ne pose aucun problème (expérience faite depuis mon iBook 12", machine transportée en moto cinq jours sur sept). Enfin, en ce qui concerne la carte graphique, rien de ce que faisait mon iBook m'est interdit sur mon MB.

Ce qui m'empêcherait de recommander le PB en achat d'occasion à un ami (pour un premier achat) est surtout lié à son processeur qui fait maintenant partie de l'histoire et qui sera peu à peu mis aux oubliettes d'OS X.


----------



## flotow (3 Mai 2008)

oui, mais ca, quelque soit la machine, le processeur finira toujours par vieillir.
c'est sur, il suffit de regarder les specs de leopard pour voir qu'a prioris ca ne tournera pas dessus (on peut forcer, et ca passe )
tout depend de l'utilisation actuelle, et des besoins (nouveaux logiciels ou bien la version precedente convient?)
Par exemple: Office 2004 ou 2008?
si on regarde les personnes utilisant encore l'iBook qui est la machine grand public par exellence, et bien, il y en a plein que ca ne gene pas (le coté financier n'entre pas en compte), et qui sont satisfait des performances de la machine pour leur utilisation... pourquoi en changer?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Le powerbook 12', c'est ma machine principale !  dire que c'est pas possible, c'est que tu n'en as jamais eu ! 
il est plus rapide que le PC fixe de mes parents (qui n'a qu'un an et demi et qui a 2 coeurs !  )
Le PB 12', c'est pas un mac comme les autres, c'est LE mac ! 
iwork tourne nickel, ilife aussi (et apparemment, même le dernier iMovie que l'on est pas censé pouvoir installé tournerait bien, mais ça, on ne peut pas le dire   )

et qu'est ce que j'ai pu me marrer avec MacSaber à une époque !    (bon... j'ai réessayé, ça ne fonctionne plus apparemment.... c'est dommage  )


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2008)

Si tu dis que c'est LE mac :love: 
Tu as quelle version du PB 12"?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

La dernière série, G4 1,5Ghz, DD80Go, superdrive, bluetooth, 512 Mo de RAM c'est le G4 12' DVI son petit nom non ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Mai 2008)

Il s'en sort avec Tiger avec les 512 en Ram non?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Il s'en sort avec Tiger avec les 512 en Ram non?



tiger, pas de soucis, le seul truc c'est que je doit vider le cache de safari de temps en temps (avec les vidéos en flash ça a tendance à charger !) et c'est pour ça que je vais surement en rajouter un peu


----------



## divoli (3 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Entièrement d'accord, si ce n'est qu'un MB d'aujourd'hui peut être une machine principale, ce qui n'est plus le cas du PB 12".



Pas forcément, tout dépend de ce que l'on fait avec son ordinateur. Si c'est pour faire de la bureautique, surfer sur le net, faire un peu de retouche photo, (etc...), je peux te garantir que le powerbook 12" tient parfaitement la route. Et beaucoup de monde s'en tiennent à ce type d'utilisation, et ont besoin d'un ordinateur très compact (ce que le MB n'est pas). Donc un powerbook peut, selon les exigences de l'utilisateur, faire usage d'ordinateur principal ou d'ordinateur d'appoint.

C'est clair que l'intérêt du powerbook 12" n'est pas forcément compréhensible pour qui n'en a jamais eu.

Maintenant, si c'est pour faire du montage vidéo avec les applications les plus récentes, c'est clair que le G4 va tirer la langue (quand ce ne sera pas carrément impossible).


----------



## Alycastre (3 Mai 2008)

HS: 
Cela fait du bien, un fil calme et serein ...:rateau: Merci .
Comme quoi, n'en déplaise à certains, MacGé n'est pas ceci 
Je n'évoque même pas la "folie" qui a été carrément supprimée


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Ce mr connait l'asile ? 
Enfin le powerbook peut très bien être une machine principale si on fait de a bureautique


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

Ouhlàààà ! pas taper, je l'aime bien moi aussi le PB 12". 

Mais sincèrement, je le redis, je ne conseillerais plus un G4. Alors s'il s'agit d'une machine dont la côte est en plus élevée. Ceux qui le possèdent le gardent et je les comprends, par contre l'achat d'occasion... 

Et qu'on ne dise pas que je suis fâché avec le G4, mais le Core 2 Duo est passé par là et la différence est flagrante (en passant, sous iMovie, c'est carrément la râclée)... ou mes G4 (iBook 12" 1.2 GHz, Tournesol 800 MHz,  et PowerMac 466 MHz) sont tous de mauvais numéros 

Mais on peut aussi discuter indéfiniment de ce qu'est une machine principale en 2008. A mon sens, c'est une machine qui ouvre et édite sans temps morts excessifs des fichiers bureautiques ET multimédia (RAW et vidéo 600 lignes inclus). Sur ce dernier point, le G4 est à la peine.


----------



## kitetrip (4 Mai 2008)

Je suis d'accord. Pour une machine principale à qui on compte demander beaucoup, le G4 est à la traine.

Mais pour une machine d'appoint (surf, musique, word), un simple G4 fait tout à fait l'affaire, surtout dans une machine 12" que l'on ne retrouve plus


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

On tape pas, on discute. 

imacg5mortel a, comme son pseudo l'indique, un iMac G5. Si l'on suit ton raisonnement, on pourrait aussi très bien lui conseiller de le changer pour un iMac alu.

Il s'agit de savoir si un powerbook 12" peut lui servir comme ordi d'appoint, et je pense que oui (avec des réserves concernant la rev.A).

Que ce soit un G4 ou un C2D, on s'en fout, si c'est pour utiliser Office:Mac ou Safari.

Maintenant, il est clair que je ne lui conseillerais pas de l'acheter au prix d'un MB, ce serait absurde.


@ imacg5mortel,

J'ai l'impression que l'on tourne en rond, et l'on a déjà dit beaucoup de choses. Emprunte le powerbook de ton ami et essaye de voir s'il te convient; il n'y a que toi qui puisse le savoir...


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

Si ce n'est que le G5 a tout de même plus de coffre... Le PB 12" en appoint, ça tient la route.

PS : et oui, nous tournons en rond. Alors imacG5mortel, le verdict ?


----------



## zeph58 (4 Mai 2008)

Verite et contre verite.

1 le PB 12 juste pour la bureautique et le courant oui probablement si on s en tient a des machines en deça du Ghz et du Go de Ram
2 le PB 12 derniere Rev sa difference rapport a Macbook (sur utilisation familiale ilife) plus lent a l'ouverture des applis en gros c le ressenti d un pote qui a switcher avec un macbook. Quand je compare son MacBook C2D 2Ghz avec mon ti G4 1,5 bin je suis loin de le trouver a la ramasse, et lui dit qu'il tourne tres bien mon vieux G4 quand je le laisse approcher. Car l'alu 12" a cette attrait que n a pas un macbook

En tout cas une machine moins puissante Ibook G4 800 + 1Go de Ram et ti DD de 40 Go sous Tiger tourne tout les jours a la maison et j entend personne se plaindre de sa lenteur ou quoique ce soit pour une utilisation bureautique/internet.
Va me trouver quelqu'un qui se plaind pas de la lenteur d un PIII 1ghz sous XP, c est plus rare


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Mai 2008)

Oui et c'est ce qui m'avait à l'époque fait acheter un MacBook à la place. ( bon j'étais pas trop regardant du prix, mais les prix des 12" sont vachement elevé )


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2008)

Salut.
Bon le Rev A que j'envisageais d'acheter n'est plus à Vendre  
Par contre je suis convaicu que le PB 12" convient très bien à mon utilisation.
Je vais donc chercher une autre occasion, une Rev C ou une Rev D mais sans y mettre trop d'espoir : les macs sont trop rares là ou j'habite.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Salut.
> Bon le Rev A que j'envisageais d'acheter n'est plus à Vendre
> Par contre je suis convaicu que le PB 12" convient très bien à mon utilisation.
> Je vais donc chercher une autre occasion, une Rev C ou une Rev D mais sans y mettre trop d'espoir : les macs sont trop rares là ou j'habite.



Et puis les dernières rev, je sait pas pour les autres, mais je le lacherait jamais à moins de 650


----------



## guiguilap (4 Mai 2008)

Tu habites où imacG5mortel  ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2008)

Oui.
Je vois vraiment désormais ce que veut dire "Le Mac a une cote élevée en occasion" !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> - il est très facilement transportable (à mon avis plus que les MB et MBA),
> - il est particulièrement robuste,
> - il a de nombreuses connectiques (contrairement au MBA),
> - il a une vraie carte graphique (même si elle date un peu, elle permet parfois de faire ce qu'une Intel GMA ne peut pas),
> ...





imacg5mortel a dit:


> Oui.
> Je vois vraiment désormais ce que veut dire "Le Mac a une cote élevée en occasion" !



En fait, le PB 12' est un collector ! déjà quand il était vendu il n'était pas courant par chez moi et on me disait que l'écran était trop petit, d'autres trop cher, mais c'est en oubliant qu'il a tout d'un grand !   et en plus il n'a pas d'équivalent actuellement
D'ailleurs on ne s'y trompe pas quand on voit qui l'utilise encore ! (l'image renvoi vers l'article chez apple):


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Oui.
> Je vois vraiment désormais ce que veut dire "Le Mac a une cote élevée en occasion" !


 Très souvent, l'achat neuf est plus judicieux. Nombreux sont les Mac que leurs utilisateurs ne lâcheraient pas à un prix raisonnable. Le PB 12" comme le Tournesol ou le Cube en sont de parfaits exemples. Leur conception originale et leur look en font des machines d'exception que le poids des ans peine à ramener à des prix raisonnables.


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

zeph58 a dit:


> Verite et contre verite.
> 
> 1 le PB 12 juste pour la bureautique et le courant oui probablement si on s en tient a des machines en deça du Ghz et du Go de Ram
> 2 le PB 12 derniere Rev sa difference rapport a Macbook (sur utilisation familiale ilife) plus lent a l'ouverture des applis en gros c le ressenti d un pote qui a switcher avec un macbook. Quand je compare son MacBook C2D 2Ghz avec mon ti G4 1,5 bin je suis loin de le trouver a la ramasse, et lui dit qu'il tourne tres bien mon vieux G4 quand je le laisse approcher. Car l'alu 12" a cette attrait que n a pas un macbook
> ...


 Et bien je doute de cette vérité... L'iBook G4 800 était très lent (latence sous 10.3) en configuration d'origine. La presse spécialisée de l'époque s'en était d'ailleurs fait l'écho. Je retrouve d'ailleurs en partie cette lenteur (ou latence) sous le Tournesol 800. Alors, c'est un fait, en usage bureautique cela ne dérange pas trop, mais c'est loin de rendre honneur à la réactivité que l'on pourrait espérer sous OS X.

En ce qui concerne les dernières révisions de G4, je pense qu'elles peuvent donner le change dans 80% des cas. Le multimédia est cependant à la traîne. Essaie de créer un DVD (iDVD) à partir d'un montage sur lequel tu auras appliqué un filtre sur une heure de film (iMovie) et reviens nous dire le gain constaté. Personnellement, entre un G4 1.2 et un MB 2.16 j'ai divisé le temps de calcul (et même de réalisation) par 4. Sans compter que sur le MB, le multitâche fonctionne lors des calculs, ce qui n'était plus vraiment le cas sous G4. Même souci lors du traitement d'images au format RAW.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Sans compter que sur le MB, le multitâche fonctionne lors des calculs, ce qui n'était plus vraiment le cas sous G4. Même souci lors du traitement d'images au format RAW.



C'est vachement bien le RAW, mais *qui* fait du RAW ??? perso je ne connait personne que ça intéresse à part des photographes...

et le montage vidéo... j'aurais pris un mac non portable si je voulais en faire intensivement :rateau:


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> C'est vachement bien le RAW, mais *qui* fait du RAW ??? perso je ne connait personne que ça intéresse à part des photographes...
> 
> et le montage vidéo... j'aurais pris un mac non portable si je voulais en faire intensivement :rateau:


 On parlait de machine principale ou auxiliaire. 

Le RAW ? Il suffit que tu achètes un reflex (prix de plus en plus bas) pour que tu sois tenté  Explication, les gens prennent un reflex car ils veulent un plus en qualité d'image (le sourire de bébé sur l'instant et non en retard), ils découvrent les logiciels de post-traitement et comprennent rapidement que le meilleur post-traitement se fait à partir d'un fichier brut et non compressé => RAW.

Pour le montage, on ne vas pas cracher dans la soupe si un MB (pro ou non) y arrive plus que correctement.

Enfin, sans aller jusqu'à l'encodage d'un DVD personnel, nombreuses sont les machines sollicitées pour de nombreux encodages audio ou vidéo, sans parler de leur lecture (iTunes et VLC en tête), non ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Enfin, sans aller jusqu'à l'encodage d'un DVD personnel, nombreuses sont les machines sollicitées pour de nombreux encodages audio ou vidéo, sans parler de leur lecture (iTunes et VLC en tête), non ?


J'ai du mal à te suivre   pour la lecture de dvd et de ma musique, aucun soucis, je ne pense pas que la majorité des utilisateurs s'amusent à encoder leurs DVD. Les CD audio, pas besoin d'une débauche de puissance, on faisait déjà ça sur PC avec un pentium III et 128 Mo de Ram  (je parle de l'encodage en MP3) 
J'ai du mal à comprendre pourquoi on a besoin de tant de puissance aujourd'hui pour faire la même chose qu'avant. Ok pour les photos ou la vidéo à la rigueur la qualité à augmenté, mais pour la musique :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Le programmes sont plus lourds 
Peut être...
Ou alors les gens desirent de la puissance ?
Peut être ...
Les nouvelles technologies (bluray...) ?
Peut être...


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Tu habites où imacG5mortel  ?



Tunisie :mouais: 

Les G4 sont vendus au prix des intels.
Le Macbook de base vendu prés de 1500 (12 fois le SMIC).


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Y'a un powerbook a 450 a vendre sur macg
C'est un 1.33 ghz..


----------



## zeph58 (4 Mai 2008)

@Tox oui l'Ibook G4 800 dans sa version d'origine etait un peu lent  achete a l epoque en promo sur un coup de tete sa config d alors 256 Mo de Ram et 30 Go de DD mais compare a un Medion  avec Tbird 1Ghz, 1Go de ram et un DD en 5400 a l epoque, je le trouvait franchement plus rapide, mais j ai bien  precisé aussi que mon G4 800 avait maintenant 1 Go de ram ce qui lui donne un souffle non negligeable.


Concernant le multimedia il est clair qu une machine recente est bien plus rapide, mais prend un PC de plus de 3 ans croit tu qu'il accepterait de faire tourner Vista sans gros probleme comme le permet un "vieux"Powerbook avec Leo, heureusement qu'un C2D met une grande baffe a un G4 pour de l encodage et du montage ou meme du raw, mais avoue que pour une utilisation non professionnel (ou specifique) le resultat et les temps sont plus qu'acceptable.

Je me rapelle d'une epoque sous PC(aie pas tappé) ou franchement les temps de traitement d'image et de video etait encore bcp plus long qu'avec mon vieux G4.


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

@zeph58 et @ Charlub :
Mon propos consiste simplement à soutenir qu'un G4 laptop peut de moins en moins être considéré comme une machine principale. C'est pour cela que je faisais remarquer que l'encodage de fichier prend de plus en plus de temps à nos machines. Les iPod sont bientôt tous greffés à l'écran couleur et aux fichiers vidéo, alors qu'à leur naissance, ils n'étaient qu'audio. C'est dans l'air du temps et une machine de tous les jours doit, à mon sens, permettre de gérer ces fichiers de plus en plus lourd. La photo est elle aussi tributaire de cette prise de poids, avec des capteurs dépassant facilement les 8 mio de pixels, voire les 10 ou 12 mio et même plus.

Toute cette rhétorique pour défendre l'idée qu'un MB en 2008 est peut-être un choix moins esthétique, mais plus sage et cohérent qu'un PB 12" d'occasion, sachant que les derniers modèles s'échangent autour des 600.- . Par contre, il est évident que si on a la somme nécessaire pour un PB 12" en machine d'appoint et que l'envie de posséder cette machine d'exception est la plus forte, pourquoi s'en priver ? 

PS : j'ai acheté le iBook G4 800 MHz en son temps et j'avoue l'avoir renvoyé après quelques jours d'utilisation, déçu par ses performances.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> :rateau: sachant que les derniers modèles s'échangent autour des 600.- . Par contre, il est évident que si on a la somme nécessaire pour un PB 12" en machine d'appoint et que l'envie de posséder cette machine d'exception est la plus forte, pourquoi s'en priver ?



Le PB 12' d'occaz ça part vraiment à 600 ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Non plus 450-500 euros


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> @zeph58 et @ Charlub :
> Mon propos consiste simplement à soutenir qu'un G4 laptop peut de moins en moins être considéré comme une machine principale. C'est pour cela que je faisais remarquer que l'encodage de fichier prend de plus en plus de temps à nos machines. Les iPod sont bientôt tous greffés à l'écran couleur et aux fichiers vidéo, alors qu'à leur naissance, ils n'étaient qu'audio. C'est dans l'air du temps et une machine de tous les jours doit, à mon sens, permettre de gérer ces fichiers de plus en plus lourd. La photo est elle aussi tributaire de cette prise de poids, avec des capteurs dépassant facilement les 8 mio de pixels, voire les 10 ou 12 mio et même plus.



Le problème, mon cher Tox, ce que tu réponds avec la même propension que bon nombre d'utilisateurs. C'est-à-dire que chacun répond en se basant sur sa propre utilisation, et en pensant que son voisin a exactement les mêmes besoins.

Je connais pas mal de gens qui ont un G4 comme machine principale, et qui s'en contentent,  et il serait absurde de leur balancer la puissance des MacBook et MacBook Pro en travers de la figure, alors qu'ils utilisent uniquement de la bureautique, du surf, et des classements avec iPhoto...

Maintenant, il est clair qu'un C2D est bien plus puissant qu'un G4. Mais je ne pense pas que la demande d'imacg5mortel est d'avoir un portable puissant.

La question est de savoir si un powerbook 12" peut servir de machine d'appoint à un iMac G5, et il me semble que la réponse est oui.

Maintenant il est clair que si le prix d'un powerbook se rapproche de celui d'un Macbook (neuf), autant opter pour ce dernier.


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> Le PB 12' d'occaz ça part vraiment à 600&#8364; ?


 Rarement vu un PB 12" de dernière génération à vendre. Et encore plus rarement un PB G4 tout court (en très bon état) et au-dessus du GHz à moins de 600.- &#8364;. Mais je parle de cela il y a un an en arrière, au moment où j'ai fini par prendre le MB.


----------



## zeph58 (4 Mai 2008)

@Tox presque d accord mon 12 est ma machine principal est me convient la majorite du temps(j avoue que je me laisserait bien seduire soit par un Macbook(Air) mais le 13,3 ne me convient pas, donc mon passage a intel se fera soit par un Mini d'occaze soit par l'Imac
J'avoue que j'aime mon Powerbook :rateau: donc je suis pas completement objectif :love:

@Charlub si kk1 me reprend mon PB @600Euro je veut bien reflechir a mon passage a Intel.


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> Le PB 12' d'occaz ça part vraiment à 600 ?



Même plus pour les dernières revisions!!
Apparament 400 pour la Rev A!!


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Le problème, mon cher Tox, ce que tu réponds avec la même propension que bon nombre d'utilisateurs. C'est-à-dire que chacun répond en se basant sur sa propre utilisation, et en pensant que son voisin a exactement les mêmes besoins.
> 
> Je connais pas mal de gens qui ont un G4 comme machine principale, et qui s'en contentent,  et il serait absurde de leur balancer la puissance des MacBook et MacBook Pro en travers de la figure, alors qu'ils utilisent uniquement de la bureautique, du surf, et des classements avec iPhoto...


 Et non, je ne parle pas à l'aune de ma propre utilisation. 

Pour avoir fait récemment un changement entre un G4 et iMac 24" chez des utilisateurs peu au fait de la puissance de leur machine, je peux t'affirmer qu'ils ont apprécié la souplesse apportée par la nouvelle machine.

Dans le même ordre d'idées, j'ai conseillé dernièrement un néophyte sur le choix d'un MB et j'ai constaté que ce type d'utilisateur va s'aventurer dans les domaines nouveaux qui s'offrent à lui (gros fichiers vidéo, par exemple), alors qu'il ne parlait que d'une utilisation simple. C'est pour cela que pour la puissance est un élément non négligeable sur une machine et  je persiste, internet, la haute définition et les fichiers multimédia nous emmènent dans un cercle vicieux qui fait le bonheur d'un certain fondeur. On peut effectivement s'en passer sur une machine d'appoint, mais pas sur la machine qui gère tous les fichiers, voire tous les comptes de la famille.



divoli a dit:


> Maintenant, il est clair qu'un C2D est bien plus puissant qu'un G4. Mais je ne pense pas que la demande d'imacg5mortel est d'avoir un portable puissant.
> 
> La question est de savoir si un powerbook 12" peut servir de machine d'appoint à un iMac G5, et il me semble que la réponse est oui.
> 
> Maintenant il est clair que si le prix d'un powerbook se rapproche de celui d'un Macbook (neuf), autant opter pour ce dernier.


 Je ne disais rien de moins : machine d'appoint, si pas trop chère. Par contre, un gros investissement dans ce type de machine me paraît inintéressant tant sur le plan économique que sur le rendement qu'on peut en tirer.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Pour avoir fait récemment un changement entre un G4 et iMac 24" chez des utilisateurs peu au fait de la puissance de leur machine, je peux t'affirmer qu'ils ont apprécié la souplesse apportée par la nouvelle machine.
> ...
> Je ne disais rien de moins : machine d'appoint, si pas trop chère. Par contre, un gros investissement dans ce type de machine me paraît inintéressant tant sur le plan économique que sur le rendement qu'on peut en tirer.


G4 ? PB G4 12' ?

Au niveau de la puissance pure tu as raison, mais pour le côté pratique (encombrement/solidité/connectique) et look, le PB G4 12' se défend vraiment !


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> On peut effectivement s'en passer sur une machine d'appoint, mais pas sur la machine qui gère tous les fichiers, voire tous les comptes de la famille.



Non, là je pense qu'il faut prendre du recul. Tout dépend de ce que les membres de la famille en font, j'ai l'impression que tu raisonnes en fonction de ton propre cas.

De nouveaux hardware entrainent souvent de nouveaux software, et réciproquement. Il faut faire attention de ne pas se laisser piéger. Et les acteurs du monde informatique font tout pour susciter l'envie de changer de machine ou racheter de soft le plus souvent possible. Il y a quand même beaucoup de futilités, là-dedans...

Il faut essayer de garder la tête sur les épaules et de rester pragmatique...


----------



## Tox (4 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, là je pense qu'il faut prendre du recul. Tout dépend de ce que les membres de la famille en font, j'ai l'impression que tu raisonnes en fonction de ton propre cas.


 Dans mon cas, un iBook 1.2 GHz me sert de machine internet au salon, il suffit pour cet usage, mais peut vite s'essouffler, même sur un économiseur d'écran un peu exotique. Par contre, pour l'émulation d'OS 9 pour des jeux pour enfants, il est parfait. 

Dans le cas de la machine conseillée, pas de problème, puisqu'il aurait été téméraire de proposer une machine d'occasion sous OS X à un prix relativement élevé, alors que le MB est au catalogue.



divoli a dit:


> De nouveaux hardware entrainent souvent de nouveaux software, et réciproquement. Il faut faire attention de ne pas se laisser piéger. Et les acteurs du monde informatique font tout pour susciter l'envie de changer de machine ou racheter de soft le plus souvent possible. Il y a quand même beaucoup de futilités, là-dedans...
> 
> Il faut essayer de garder la tête sur les épaules et de rester pragmatique...


 Là, tu fais allusion au même fondeur que moi . Le problème dans le monde Mac, c'est que tu ne peux pas vraiment t'équiper "bas de gamme" en neuf. Même le Mac mini se révèle onéreux. Donc le pragmatisme... Par contre tu peux garder longtemps une machine et être satisfait de ton achat sur le long terme, mais il est difficile de ne pas passer à l'OS suivant...


----------



## divoli (4 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Là tu fais allusion au même fondeur que moi .



Non, je parlais du matériel informatique en général, et pas seulement au niveau du processeur...


----------



## PiEm (4 Mai 2008)

Moi aussi, mon PowerBook G4 12' 1Go me sert d'ordi principal !!! et je le trimballe vraiment partout depuis janvier 2003 ! Donc très attaché et pas du toujours déçu.

J'envisageais son remplacement par un Macbook et puis les parents viennent de sucomber et je le trouve décevant. Pas par les performances car le leur est plus rapide, mais par le plastique et les finitions en général. Aussi je me dis que mon PowerBook va me contenter encore quelques temps, en attendant que le prix du MacBook Air soit revu à la baisse, ou qu'il y ait une refonte de la gamme MacBook / MacBook Pro (des rumeurs pour cet été?)


----------



## Tox (5 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Non, je parlais du matériel informatique en général, et pas seulement au niveau du processeur...


 Je te l'accorde, fondeur est un peu particulier, mais sachant que notre constructeur préféré marche main dans la main avec lui... Il n'y a qu'un pas du particulier au général et je n'aurais pas dû tenter l'ellipse 

Sinon, cinq pages, on peut dire que ce fabuleux PB 12" fait couler de l'encre. Nous sommes même repérés sur la page d'accueil


----------



## Tox (5 Mai 2008)

PiEm a dit:


> ... et je le trouve décevant. Pas par les performances car le leur est plus rapide, mais par le plastique et les finitions en général. Aussi je me dis que mon PowerBook va me contenter encore quelques temps, en attendant que le prix du MacBook Air soit revu à la baisse, ou qu'il y ait une refonte de la gamme MacBook / MacBook Pro (des rumeurs pour cet été?)


 Le design du PB 12" date de l'époque où les machines de la Pomme étaient très soignées, alors dans le cas des machines pro... Le MB fait bien entendu beaucoup plus "léger".


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

soigné ? regarde le mien ! heureusement que ça va être changé !


----------



## Tox (5 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai rien dit :rateau: Quelle daube ces Mac !


----------



## zeph58 (5 Mai 2008)

@Charlub t a fait koi pour le mettre dans cette etat toile emeri, acide???

J'ai le meme a part deux petites deformation du au choc et une plus grosse il est pas dans cette etat le mien.


Et il faut se poser la grande question concernant : Y a t il une vie apres le Powerbook 12":love:

I love My Mac ......


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> soigné ? regarde le mien ! heureusement que ça va être changé !



Quoi même pas sous leopard ?! C'est honteux pour une bête digne de ce nom


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Quoi même pas sous leopard ?! C'est honteux pour une bête digne de ce nom



J'ai pas de sous ! jsuis étudiant !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Mon applestore me le met gratos 
Avec office 08 ; toshop ; ilife 08....


----------



## divoli (5 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> soigné ? regarde le mien ! heureusement que ça va être changé !



:mouais:

C'est toi qu'il faut envoyer au SAV. 

Tu as essayé l'ionophorèse ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> C'est toi qu'il faut envoyer au SAV.
> 
> Tu as essayé l'ionophorèse ?



Lis le post, c'était les batteries explosives sony, ça chauffait vraiment fort !


----------



## divoli (5 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> Lis le post, c'était les batteries explosives sony, ça chauffait vraiment fort !



Ben j'ai le même PB que toi, depuis aussi longtemps, j'ai aussi dû changer la batterie, et je n'ai pas ce phénomène.


----------



## zeph58 (6 Mai 2008)

Je croit que MacGe a trouver aujourd'hui avec la citation du jour la reponse a ce Topic:

*La citation du jour*
	« L'important n'est pas ce que l'ordinateur peut faire, mais ce que VOUS pouvez en faire... »

_Slogan Apple, _


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les powerbooks ne sont pas bruyants mais chauffent enormément..
> Il possède 2 baies pour la ram..



Nan, pas le 12 pouces, une seule baie, seuls les 15 et 17 pouces en ont deux !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Par contre il me semblait que les dernières séries de PB 12' géraient 2Go de ram. je me trompe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> Par contre il me semblait que les dernières séries de PB 12' géraient 2Go de ram. je me trompe ?



Oui (enfin ... Oui tu te trompes), maximum 1,25 Go (256 Mo soudés, et 1 barrette de PC2700, donc de 1 Go maximum)


----------



## zeph58 (6 Mai 2008)

@ Charlub les 17 gere  les 2 Go 

Le 12 gere 1,25 quant a lui une 256 sur la CM + une 1 Go, si quelqu un a tester une 2 Go et que sa marche suit preneur , encore une raison de le garder plus longtemps

D apres coconut le mien fut fabrique entre le 18/07 et le 24/07/2005
Pour la ram info de Mactracker

Arf Grille par Pascal77


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mai 2008)

Ceci posé, en config d'origine, et en parfait état, la cote de cette machine tourne autour de 500 &#8364; aujourd'hui, donc à 320 &#8364;, c'est une affaire (c'est en gros la cote d'un iBook 12" 1,2 ou 1,33 Ghz).

Maintenant, pour "l'utilisabilité", mon iBook 1,2 Ghz avec 768 Mo de Ram, et même mon "vieux" PowerMac G4 733 Mhz me permettent de travailler encore sans problème, et j'ai connu une époque ou Photoshop tournait sur des 68030 à 32 ou 40 Mhz avec 16 ou 32 Mo de Ram


----------



## flotow (7 Mai 2008)

c'est 1128Mo sur les PwB de 1° gen.  (apres, je sais pas)


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ceci posé, en config d'origine, et en parfait état, la cote de cette machine tourne autour de 500  aujourd'hui, donc à 320 , c'est une affaire (c'est en gros la cote d'un iBook 12" 1,2 ou 1,33 Ghz).
> 
> Maintenant, pour "l'utilisabilité", mon iBook 1,2 Ghz avec 768 Mo de Ram, et même mon "vieux" PowerMac G4 733 Mhz me permettent de travailler encore sans problème, et j'ai connu une époque ou Photoshop tournait sur des 68030 à 32 ou 40 Mhz avec 16 ou 32 Mo de Ram



Oui!
Je me suis rendu compte que même les RevA peuvent être bien côtés aussi  .
Merci à tous pour vos interventions qui m'ont beaucoup aidé!
Je vous tiens au courant si jamais je craque.


----------



## imacg5mortel (16 Mai 2008)

Au fait Est-ce que la barette qui est sur la carte mère est juste difficelemnt accessible (comme sur un tournesol) ou carrément soudée à celle-ci?


----------



## divoli (16 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Au fait Est-ce que la barette qui est sur la carte mère est juste difficelemnt accessible (comme sur un tournesol) ou carrément soudée à celle-ci?



Il y a deux emplacements pour les barettes. L'un est occupé par une barette soudée à la carte-mère, l'autre est libre pour y placer la barette que l'on veut.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mai 2008)

En fait, il n'y a pas de "barrette" soudée, mais des puces directement soudées sur la carte mère.


----------



## pumauer (16 Mai 2008)

Bon. Je mets mon grain de sel...J'ai acheté un Macbook en début d'année. Pas de problème, très bonne machine, c'est fluide, et aucun plantage. Mais je cherchais autre chose...Un peu plus tard, au mois d'avril, j'ai acheté un Powerbook 12 pouces d'occasion, assez cher (dans un magasin à Paris), et là, coup de foudre. Il a 768 de ram, 1,5 ghz de fréquence, version de Janvier 2005 (la dernière mise à jour avant sa disparition), et tourne sous Tiger. Le clavier est génial (grosso mode celui du MB Pro), les dimensions idéales. Du coup, j'utilise davantage le PB que le MB, ce qui est quand même la meilleure...
  Cette machine a l'incroyable génie, à mon sens, de ne pas faire la distinction entre machine principale et machine d'appoint. En fait, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est cette dissociation. Voilà d'ailleurs pourquoi le MBA et l'eeepc ne m'intéressent pas trop, pas plus que les pc de bureau ou les portables au-dessus de 12 pouces. Ce que je personnellement je cherche c'est une machine qui ait les avantages de la machine principale et les avantages de la machine d'appoint. Format entre le trop petit et le trop grand, connectique minimum, lecteur optique, utilisation dans toutes les conditions (sur bureau, dans le fauteuil, au lit, dans le train...). Voilà pourquoi je considère actuellement qu'il n'y a qu'une machine qui remplit ce rôle : le Powerbook 12 pouces. C'est un peu triste à dire, mais c'est comme ça que je vois les choses...La disparition de ce modèle est vraiment dramatique. Je suis peut-être le seul à penser ça, c'est possible. Alors tant pis pour moi!


----------



## divoli (17 Mai 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> En fait, ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est cette dissociation. Voilà d'ailleurs pourquoi le MBA et l'eeepc ne m'intéressent pas trop, pas plus que les pc de bureau ou les portables au-dessus de 12 pouces. Ce que je personnellement je cherche c'est une machine qui ait les avantages de la machine principale et les avantages de la machine d'appoint. Format entre le trop petit et le trop grand, connectique minimum, lecteur optique, utilisation dans toutes les conditions (sur bureau, dans le fauteuil, au lit, dans le train...). Voilà pourquoi je considère actuellement qu'il n'y a qu'une machine qui remplit ce rôle : le Powerbook 12 pouces. C'est un peu triste à dire, mais c'est comme ça que je vois les choses...La disparition de ce modèle est vraiment dramatique. Je suis peut-être le seul à penser ça, c'est possible. Alors tant pis pour moi!



Tu viens de définir ce qui fait du PB 12" un ordinateur unique, et qu'Apple n'a pas eu l'intelligence de faire évoluer. On peut dès lors facilement comprendre que sa côte reste élevée, les propriétaires ayant du mal à s'en séparer.

Tu n'es pas le seul à penser cela. Apple a raté la coche, c'est évident.

http://www.macg.co/enpassant/voir/126819/ultra-portables-un-marche-a-ne-pas-rater


----------



## pumauer (17 Mai 2008)

Enfin, concernant Imacg5mortel, à ce prix-là, c'est clair que c'est une affaire (quand je pense au prix que j'ai payé...Mais bon, j'ai ne garantie de trois mois)...Sinon, s'il ne le veut pas, je veux bien le prendre!


----------



## pumauer (17 Mai 2008)

Le problème, c'est que tout le monde rate le coche, en ce moment. Même si commercialement, ils ne le ratent pas tellement...
Tout le marché repose sur cette dissociation, le monde du pc aussi. Mais ce monde-là ne m'intéresse plus. Donc, concernant les Mac, il n'y a rien actuellement qui puisse me satisfaire, même si je trouve quand même ces machines fabuleuses, attention,  mais elles n'entrent pas trop dans mon usage à moi. Mais s'ils ont abandonné le PB 12 pouces, c'est en partie à cause de la video (imposant le format 13 pouces, et par ailleurs les dalles brillantes sur les Imac...) et le fait qu'apparemment il ne se vendait pas assez...Je dois faire partie de quelques marginaux...Obligé d'acheter aujourd'hui une machine de 2005, c'est fort quand on y pense...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Franchement apple a trop voulu jouer avec la finesse : j'hesitais entre un pb 1,5ghz et le macbook mais j'ai pris le macbook car c'est ma machine principale  
Mais j'ai vu une fois un pb 12" et il est magnifique : moins plastoc que mon macbook , moins salissant (j'ai eu un pb 15") et plus joli....Apple a raté une occasion , et une grosse car les macbook air , franchement j'aime moyen  
C'est fin (trop a mon gout) , pas très puissant (moins qu'un macbook) et c'est très cher (presque un mbp..) :rateau: 
Voila !


----------



## Tox (17 Mai 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que tout le monde rate le coche, en ce moment. Même si commercialement, ils ne le ratent pas tellement...
> Tout le marché repose sur cette dissociation, le monde du pc aussi. Mais ce monde-là ne m'intéresse plus. Donc, concernant les Mac, il n'y a rien actuellement qui puisse me satisfaire, même si je trouve quand même ces machines fabuleuses, attention,  mais elles n'entrent pas trop dans mon usage à moi. Mais s'ils ont abandonné le PB 12 pouces, c'est en partie à cause de la video (imposant le format 13 pouces, et par ailleurs les dalles brillantes sur les Imac...) et le fait qu'apparemment il ne se vendait pas assez...Je dois faire partie de quelques marginaux...Obligé d'acheter aujourd'hui une machine de 2005, c'est fort quand on y pense...


 L'abandon du 12" suscite l'incompréhension de la plupart des personnes qui ont goûté à ce format, c'est un fait. Nous étions nombreux à attendre la nouvelle gamme MBP et je dois dire que j'étais assez certain qu'une version inférieure au 15" allait sortir, tôt ou tard. Le MBA a balayé cette hypothèse.

Pour ce qui est des ventes moindre, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit une raison de la disparition du PB 12". Apple devait se douter que l'iBook 12", pas beaucoup moins performant et bien moins cher, ferait une concurrence importante à sa machine pro.


----------



## pumauer (17 Mai 2008)

C'est sûr que l'Ibook a dû faire une rude concurrence pour le Powerbook...Petite erreur de stratégie de la part d'Apple, peut-être. En attendant, c'est la misère, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'Apple fait ce que les gens veulent. Ils aiment les dalles brillantes, et ils ont des dalles brillantes. L'Imac se vend très bien. Les gens préfèrent le 13 pouces, on leur donne du 13 pouces. Le MB et le MBA se vendent très bien. Le Powerbook est mort, presque tout le monde s'en fout, parce qu'ils veulent autre chose. Je trouve ça stupide, mais c'est la loi du grand nombre, on peut pas y faire grand-chose (hormis parcourir la planète pour ramasser tous les Powerbook qu'on peut trouver)...Si j'étais bricoleur, je prendrais le chassis du Powerbook et changerais tout ce qu'il y a dedans, pour qu'il soit un peu plus moderne, et j'enverrai tout leur marché informatique de masse au diable, MBA et eeepc compris...mais bon, je ne suis pas bricoleur...


----------



## takamaka (17 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Tu viens de définir ce qui fait du PB 12" un ordinateur unique, et qu'Apple n'a pas eu l'intelligence de faire évoluer. On peut dès lors facilement comprendre que sa côte reste élevée, les propriétaires ayant du mal à s'en séparer.


+1
Mon PB12" a quatre ans et malgré son âge vénérable, le Macbook bien que plus puissant ne lui arrive pas à la cheville.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

Faute de moyens, je dois me contenter d'un iBook , mais 12", c'est génial. Pour le 13", je pense qu'Apple a voulu réaliser une économie d'échelle en remplaçant deux iBook (12 et 14") par un seul MacBook.

Les dalles brillantes : beurk !


----------



## pumauer (17 Mai 2008)

Et un de plus! Bon, je me sens moins seul...Il faudrait faire une ADPB (Association pour les Défenseurs du Powerbook) et la faire connaître...pour qu'Apple ait une nouvelle idée de génie, mais pour le coup "originale" : refaire une version (plus moderne) du PB 12"...
Après tout, un eeepc, c'est aussi quelque part une machine assez "vieille"...
Mais ne désespérons pas. Apple sortira certainement quelque chose d'intéressant qui puisse toucher ce marché. Genre ordi modulable pour utilisation multiple. Je leur fais confiance, malgré tout...Même si quelque part, je les !HY!5Xcxsdoi!é(y!t§  ssy§è!!!è§'éèo


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

Il semble que sur ce point*, Apple préfère sortir une machine se positionnant comme "haut de gamme" iPhone que comme "bas de gamme" MacBook. Mais un iPhone 12 pouces, ça fait un peu gros, je me demande bien ce que ça va donner ?


(*) d'après les niouzes MacGe


----------



## imacg5mortel (17 Mai 2008)

Je ferais peut être partie de la ADPB début Juin mais avec un 867 Mhz  
Je pense déjà comment je vais faire pour qu'il ne souffre pas  
Pas de Growl, ni d'iPhoto (plutot Aperçu :rateau: ), pas de Dock 3D, pas plus que 3 applications (iTunes, Adium, Safari) ...
Enfin c'est des idées on verra bien en pratique comment il va s'en sortir.:rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2008)

Oh, tu sais, j'avais mis Leo sur mon iBook G4 (1,2 Ghz), ben j'ai remis Tiger !


----------



## pumauer (17 Mai 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai laissé Tiger. La différence avec Leopard n'est pas si énorme...et ça fonctionnera sans doute mieux sur le PB. 
Le problème en effet sera de conserver son PB le plus longtemps possible...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Bientôt : le fan club des powerbook 12"


----------



## pumauer (17 Mai 2008)

Ben ouais...Je suis sûr que si certains l'essayaient, ils l'adopteraient tout de suite...Mais bon, encore une fois, je fais confiance à Apple sur la suite. Ils vont forcément se positionner là-dessus, même si ce sera différent des concurrents...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

Comme dit plus haut , je l'ai vu une fois et le trouve plus joli et plus compact que mon macbook...
Mais 1,33ghz ou 1,5 c'est pas assez pour ce que j'en fais  
Mpb 12" serait parfait...mais a quel prix


----------



## pumauer (18 Mai 2008)

Le format 4/3 ne se fera plus. A fortiori, un 12" 4/3 comme le PB ne se fera plus non plus. Et un 12" wide ne se fera pas non plus, car trop peu de différence avec un 13" wide. La seule chose qui en théorie pourrait se faire, c'est un 11" wide, mais ça Apple ne le fera pas non plus, car le confort n'est plus optimal. Apple fera donc un gros Iphone ou tablet pc modulable. Pour les nomades ce sera donc ça, ou le MBA.

C.Q.F.D.


----------



## guiguilap (18 Mai 2008)

Enfin, c'est que ton avis... 

Apple a un marketing bien particulier, hein...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> Le format 4/3 ne se fera plus. A fortiori, un 12" 4/3 comme le PB ne se fera plus non plus. Et un 12" wide ne se fera pas non plus, car trop peu de différence avec un 13" wide. La seule chose qui en théorie pourrait se faire, c'est un 11" wide, mais ça Apple ne le fera pas non plus, car le confort n'est plus optimal. Apple fera donc un gros Iphone ou tablet pc modulable. Pour les nomades ce sera donc ça, ou le MBA.
> 
> C.Q.F.D.



Franchement avant , personne ne faisait du 13.3" donc le 12" peut tres bien revenir...


----------



## pumauer (18 Mai 2008)

Je ne sais pas si c'est "que mon avis", et je ne pense pas que le format 12 en 4/3 revienne, et en wide ça n'a pas grand intérêt, puisque presque de la même dimension qu'un 13. "Avant", oui, ça se faisait, mais il y avait moins de multimedia dans les ordinateurs. Preuve en est, certains attendaient un truc de ce genre cette année, et hop, MBA, 13,3"...


----------



## divoli (18 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Franchement avant , personne ne faisait du 13.3" donc le 12" peut tres bien revenir...



Si Apple avait voulu sortir un MBP 12", elle aurait eu largement le temps de le faire, en deux ans et demie.

Je crois qu'il faut définitivement faire une croix dessus. Pour le moment Apple propose le MBA, qui s'éloigne quand même beaucoup du PB 12".

Apple sortira peut-être un ultra-portable, dans la mesure où ce marché a tendance à se développer. Mais ce sera une toute nouvelle machine; difficile de savoir encore à quoi elle ressemblera...


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est "que mon avis", et je ne pense pas que le format 12 en 4/3 revienne, et en wide ça n'a pas grand intérêt, puisque presque de la même dimension qu'un 13. "Avant", oui, ça se faisait, mais il y avait moins de multimedia dans les ordinateurs. Preuve en est, certains attendaient un truc de ce genre cette année, et hop, MBA, 13,3"...




L'usage principal du 12" 4/3 n'est pas "multimedia" au sens ou tu l'entends, récemment, un chirurgien m'a demandé de lui en trouver un, car c'est le seul modèle qu'il puisse transporter facilement quand il se déplace en scooter d'un hôpital parisien à l'autre. Un 12" wide ne l'intéresse pas, pas assez compact. De mon côté, je suis assez attaché à mon iBook 12" pour des raisons similaires (remplace "scooter" par "transports en commun"), le fils d'un de mes amis, pareil, sauf que lui, c'est "avion" qu'il faut mettre.

Les iBook, et mieux, PowerBook 12" étaient des machines ultra pratiques à transporter, particulièrement lorsqu'on n'a pas que ça à trimballer. Le MacBook actuel l'est bien moins, et je pense qu'il y a un marché pour ces machines, faut juste laisser le temps à Apple de s'en rendre compte !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

J'ai revendu mon Powerbook 12" pour un MacBookPro 15".

Le PowerBook est "petit" mais bien plus épais qu'un macbook (pro). Pi' il est pas si léger que ça.
C'est une très bonne machine si on fait de la bureautique, par contre dès qu'on fait de la zik, du graphisme ou de la vidéo, il est à la ramasse.
Si Apple avait sorti un équivalent 12" sur plate-forme macbook pro je me serai pitet laissé tenter à condition d'avoir un écran externe sous la main.

Son seul véritable défaut : il chauffe... (j'avais la dernière version boosté au maxi)


----------



## pumauer (18 Mai 2008)

Eh oui, on n'a rien fait de mieux depuis le PB 12", mais je pense en effet qu'il faut mettre une croix dessus, pour les raisons que j'ai données plus haut. Mais laissons nous surprendre peut-être par un Macbook touch?


----------



## Tox (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Les iBook, et mieux, PowerBook 12" étaient des machines ultra pratiques à transporter, particulièrement lorsqu'on n'a pas que ça à trimballer. Le MacBook actuel l'est bien moins, et je pense qu'il y a un marché pour ces machines, faut juste laisser le temps à Apple de s'en rendre compte !


Je n'ai pas fait, et de loin, la même expérience. J'ai dû passer d'un iBook 12" à un MB 13", je me déplace en moto, j'ai un général 5 kg de papiers avec moi, mon ordinateur est toujours, tous les jours, en ballade. Et bien, je n'ai pas vraiment vu la différence entre les deux machines. Un sac à dos, une mallette ou un top-case avalent très bien le format "wide" du MB. Seuls les déplacements avec la machine sous le bras m'ont paru un peu différents au début, mais je peux au moins utiliser un peu plus facilement ma machine à l'extérieur grâce à la puissance plus importante du rétro-éclairage du MB. L'iBook rendait ce genre d'exercices extrêmement désagréables.


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Mai 2008)

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais depuis le "lancement" ce ce topic j'ai l'"impression" que les 4-5 PB 12" en vente sur macG ont vu leur prix se rehausser  
Ce n'est pas comme si ce topic en était la cause mais peut être que les gens sont plus "conscients" de la rareté de ces machines.  
Bon on cherche d'avantage :hein:


----------



## Tox (18 Mai 2008)

Courage !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais depuis le "lancement" ce ce topic j'ai l'"impression" que les 4-5 PB 12" en vente sur macG ont vu leur prix se rehausser
> Ce n'est pas comme si ce topic en était la cause mais peut être que les gens sont plus "conscients" de la rareté de ces machines.
> Bon on cherche d'avantage :hein:



Ben l'était temps, alors, que je lui trouve, à mon chirurgien, son PowerBook 12" 1,5 Ghz à 500 


----------



## pumauer (18 Mai 2008)

Mince alors, je ne savais pas qu'on vendait des PB12 ici! Mince alors...Bon, à voir...
Cela dit, quelques-uns apparemment, ont trouvé un remplaçant à leur 12" dans le MBA. A voir aussi...


----------



## zeph58 (18 Mai 2008)

PB 12 + 19" pouces 16/10 + clavier externe un hub usb (pour la webcam et l'imprimante et le trackball, et le lecteur de carte) et 1 Mybook 320 Go, machine de bureau parfaite qui une fois que je part quelque part devient un portable parfait dns le train ou n'importe, son cote alu intrigue,mais n est pas tape a l oeil que le blanc .

Le macbook 1,3 pouces de trop je trouve, prend legerement plus de place dans un sac et le glossy j'aime pas sur un portable, en config bureau pas pareil.

En clair le PB 12 quant on y a goute en general on peut plus s'en passer.


----------



## pumauer (18 Mai 2008)

Exact, on ne peut plus s'en passer. C'est la machine parfaite (qui ne se vend plus)...La machine utilisable dans toutes les conditions.
La machine dont il faudra bientôt se passer.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> L'usage principal du 12" 4/3 n'est pas "multimedia" au sens ou tu l'entends, récemment, un chirurgien m'a demandé de lui en trouver un, car c'est le seul modèle qu'il puisse transporter facilement quand il se déplace en scooter d'un hôpital parisien à l'autre. Un 12" wide ne l'intéresse pas, pas assez compact. De mon côté, je suis assez attaché à mon iBook 12" pour des raisons similaires (remplace "scooter" par "transports en commun"), le fils d'un de mes amis, pareil, sauf que lui, c'est "avion" qu'il faut mettre.
> 
> Les iBook, et mieux, PowerBook 12" étaient des machines ultra pratiques à transporter, particulièrement lorsqu'on n'a pas que ça à trimballer. Le MacBook actuel l'est bien moins, et je pense qu'il y a un marché pour ces machines, faut juste laisser le temps à Apple de s'en rendre compte !



En plus d'être chiant a transporter , la finition est moins lechée et le chipset est vraiment "merdique"
Ce qui va (peut être) me pousser a soit acheter un imac intel ou alors , un powerbook (avec une carte graphique )


----------



## pumauer (18 Mai 2008)

Encore un qui va acheter un PB...Attention, c'est tout de même une machine qui ne va pas tarder à devenir obsolète, il me semble...M'enfin, elle est incoryable. Comme dit, je l'utilise plus que mon MB, acheté en février...Pourvu que ça me passe!


----------



## divoli (18 Mai 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> Encore un qui va acheter un PB...Attention, c'est tout de même une machine qui ne va pas tarder à devenir obsolète, il me semble...M'enfin, elle est incoryable. Comme dit, je l'utilise plus que mon MB, acheté en février...Pourvu que ça me passe!



Pour un usage basique, c'est-à-dire pour ce qu'en font bon nombre de gens, les ordinateurs ne deviennent pas aussi vite "obsolètes".

Il faut arrêter de faire croire que tout le monde se tire sur l'élastique avec la dernière version de Final Cut Pro...


----------



## pumauer (18 Mai 2008)

Non, je voulais dire obsolète au sens technique du terme, c'est-à-dire ce moment où on ne trouve plus les pièces de rechange, par exemple et où le support technique n'est plus assuré. Parce qu'en effet, une machine, pour l'usage qu'en font la plupart des gens (moi compris) n'est pas si vite dépassée que l'on veut bien nous le faire croire, pour des raisons purement commerciales...Combien de temps un PB12 peut-il être viable? Question que je me pose parfois...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Pour un usage basique, c'est-à-dire pour ce qu'en font bon nombre de gens, les ordinateurs ne deviennent pas aussi vite "obsolètes".
> 
> Il faut arrêter de faire croire que tout le monde se tire sur l'élastique avec la dernière version de Final Cut Pro...



N'empêche, sur mon MacPro octocoeur tri quadrimensionelle refroidi au ketchup, bah je t'assure que FCP rame à moooort !


----------



## pumauer (19 Mai 2008)

Un jour je ferai un comparatif entre une vieille et nouvelle machine. Je sais : ç'a déjà été fait, mais histoire de rire...
Ce serait tentant de faire un comparatif entre un MB 2008 et un PB 2005. Mais en même temps c'est un peu faussé, parce qu'à l'époque, le PB était du haut de gamme, alors que le MB est une entrée de gamme. D'après quelques réflexions ici ou là, cela voudrait-il dire que le haut de gamme d'un proche passé vaut une entrée de gamme d'aujourd'hui? Ce serait logique. En tous cas, le PB12 2005 plombe un Hp acheté en 2006 et un Toshiba acheté en 2007. J'ai testé...Et il ne fait pas piètre figure face au MB acheté en 2008...En conclusion, achetez du haut de gamme Mac, vous en aurez pour longtemps, vous en aurez pour quelques années d'avance...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

au niveau flash ton powerbook l'emportera sans problemes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> N'empêche, sur mon MacPro octocoeur tri quadrimensionelle refroidi au ketchup, bah je t'assure que FCP rame à moooort !



T'as essayé avec une autre marque de ketchup ? :hein:


----------



## joesback (19 Mai 2008)

J'ai vraiment du mal a me séparer du mien.....
Mais ce topic m'a convaincu! 












je le garde!!!!!


----------



## guiguilap (19 Mai 2008)

Les prix sont encore plus hauts que ceuxdes iMac G4 Tournesol  !

Enfin c'est vrai que fut un temps, je voulais en acheter un, puis le EEE PC est sorti.

J'attends un EEE PC Apple !


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2008)

pumauer a dit:


> J'ai testé...Et il ne fait pas piètre figure face au MB acheté en 2008...


 Faut pas pousser non plus... 

Vous êtes en train de faire dans  l'autosuggestion un poil agressive. Jamais la réactivité d'un PB 12" ne sera égale à un MB sous Leopard ! Et on ne parle même pas d'une application gourmande en calcul (je sais, celles que vous n'utilisez jamais, car c'est bien connu, cela ne viendrait à l'idée de personne d'employer son ordinateur pour monter le petit film de la famille...) 

Alors oui, le PB 12" est mignon, pratique, assez bien fini (sauf la qualité du rétro-éclairage)... Il en jette ! Mais il a aussi  l'âge de ses artères et surtout de son coeur.

PS : je me permets cette correction, car si quelqu'un découvrant le monde Mac vous lisait, il pourrait croire que le PB 12" est une meilleure solution qu'une machine à base de Core 2 Duo. Cela sent un peu le sujet trompeur.


----------



## guiguilap (19 Mai 2008)

Ca sent le gars frustré par les paroles contre son MacBook chéri


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mai 2008)

Tox a dit:


> je me permets cette correction, car si quelqu'un découvrant le monde Mac vous lisait, il pourrait croire que le PB 12" est une meilleure solution qu'une machine à base de Core 2 Duo. Cela sent un peu le sujet trompeur.



Bon, faut être clair : Le MacBook Pro 1,83 Ghz (toute première génération, core duo, pas core 2 duo) de mon fils laisse sur place le PB 1,5 Ghz pour toute application optimisée Intel, et fait au moins aussi bien que lui pour celles tournant sous Rosetta, alors un "core 2 duo", oui, il n'y a pas photo sur le plan de la performance brute, mais ici, ce dont il est question, c'est de l'aspect pratique, sachant que pour les applications basiques tournant 90% du temps sur 90% de nos ordis, le PB convient parfaitement !


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Ca sent le gars frustré par les paroles contre son MacBook chéri



Remonte un peu le fil et relis mes interventions.

Cela te permettra de parler du sujet et non de moi 

Note que si je deviens aussi important que cela...


----------



## Tox (19 Mai 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, faut être clair : Le MacBook Pro 1,83 Ghz (toute première génération, core duo, pas core 2 duo) de mon fils laisse sur place le PB 1,5 Ghz pour toute application optimisée Intel, et fait au moins aussi bien que lui pour celles tournant sous Rosetta, alors un "core 2 duo", oui, il n'y a pas photo sur le plan de la performance brute, mais ici, ce dont il est question, c'est de l'aspect pratique, sachant que pour les applications basiques tournant 90% du temps sur 90% de nos ordis, le PB convient parfaitement !


 Merci de cette reformulation !


----------



## pumauer (19 Mai 2008)

Moi je disais simplement que le PB ne faisait pas piètre figure en face du MB. Ce qui ne veut tout de même pas dire que le PB coule totalement le MB. C'est sûr qu'il a quand même les défauts de son âge. Par exemple, ce qui est moins bien sur le PB : pas de prise Magsafe (pratique quand même), résolution de l'écran, un peu plus bruyant. 
Ce qui est mieux sur le PB : le format, le son (eh oui), le clavier, et il chauffe moins...de 4 à 7 degrés dans une utilisation similaire...
Pour la réactivité, dans les tâches basiques, rien de critique, vraiment, pour le PB. Il est très loin d'être à la ramasse...Ça se joue sur des fractions de seconde...
Pour ma part, j'adore le MB, pas de souci, comme tous les modèles actuels de chez Mac (ce qui était loin d'être le cas à une époque pour moi, notamment concernant les pc de bureau)...Mais faut avouer que le PB, hein...


----------



## pumauer (19 Mai 2008)

Je rajoute en passant qu'il ne faut pas trop encenser les Intel par rapport au PowerPc...Intel, c'est aussi un argument de vente et c'est surtout un moyen de pouvoir mettre Windox dessus...Ne jamais oublier que ce sont des commerçants, purs et durs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Réparé ! 
clavier, top case, bluetooth et disque dur tous neufs ! 
il est beauuuuuuuu ce ptit mac !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2008)

Perso, il me manque pas...


----------



## ASdesign46 (23 Juin 2008)

Hello ! 

je suis en pleine réflexion et j'ai peu de sous   

Je vourais me prendre un PowerBook 12 ... Mais vu les prix ! ca me freine énormément.

J'aurais donc mon MBP en machine principal, et le 12 pour me balader dans paris et allé chez mes parents (a paris aussi, mais pour éviter d'avoir d'accidents avec le MBP ...)

Est ce un bon choix ou totalement irraisonnable, juste de l'amour (fou) pour la pomme :rateau: :rateau:

J'avais pensé, a un tournesol, mais toujours le même problème, la peur de transporter mon MBP (même si a la base c'est fait pour ça je l'admet)

Merci et désolé de m'incruster comme ca !


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Juin 2008)

Comme tu as pu lire dans ce topic (les témoignages :love: ), le PB 12" restera une machine unique dans l'histoire d'Apple.
Le problème (le mien en tout cas) vient de la coté trop élevée de la machine, et comme elle est veille il faut aussi penser à une batterie neuve, de la RAM etc... ce qui va saler encore plus la facture.


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2008)

Meuh non, arrêtez de faire vos pleureuses... 

Tiens, il y a une superbe occasion, là...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas revendre ton mbp puis racheter un imac et un pb 12" ?
Car un portable qui n'est pas porté ne sert a rien.....


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas revendre ton mbp puis racheter un imac et un pb 12" ?
> Car un portable qui n'est pas porté ne sert a rien.....



Ouh là, mon pauvre etienne, tu n'as pas idée de nombre du portables dont les seuls voyages consistent à aller de la chambre au salon.
Les ventes de portables dépassent de loin celles de postes fixes, ce qui ne veut pas dire que les gens les trimballent forcément en sortant de chez eux...


----------



## guiguilap (24 Juin 2008)

Ce que les gens aiment avec le portable ; c'est le surf depuis le canapé :love:  !


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2008)

@divoli: bordeaux ou chicago... tu as fait ton choix? 
en reponse a khyu: par rapport a la taille, un PwB sera toujours mieux  (apres, la puissance, c'est pas ca , bien que ca soit resonnable pour le produit a l'époque )

oui, je sais que t'en a eu un


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Non je ne comprends pas : Mon macbook cheri , je le trimballe partout : chez les amis , au café , au mc'do pendant les vacances , sur le canapé  :love:

Enfin je trouve bête d'acheter un ordi portable juste pour faire du surf sur le canapé....


----------



## flotow (24 Juin 2008)

le pWB, c'est bien plus que ca :love:
c'est un mini machin qu'apple n'a jamais voulu mettre a jour avec le passage aux macintels... c'est pas un ultraportable (trop epai) mais terriblement efficace quand on voit ce que ca fait par rapport a un MBA (le PwB a une vrai CG, un graveur...)
bref, un veritable ordi... et plus leger, plus compact que ce truc de MBA (ou que le MB)
apres, je dit pas que le MBA ou le MB sont naze, juste qu'ils ne remplacent pas le PwB 12"


----------



## ASdesign46 (24 Juin 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Meuh non, arrêtez de faire vos pleureuses...
> 
> Tiens, il y a une superbe occasion, là...



Merci pour vos réponses !  celui la est un peu cher pour ma cagnotte :rateau: mais en même temps c'est le dernier modèle produit ... non ? 

C'est vrai que j'aurais sûrement mieux fait de prendre un iMac moins cher + un PB 12... Mais j'ai "toujours" eu des portables (bientôt 4 ans tout est relatif ...  ) et quand j'ai acheté mon MBP, il n'était pas question que je déménage (Problème familiaux compliqués  ) mais bon, si je n'ai "que" mon MBP ça suffira je pense.

C'est aussi parce que je ne bouge pas plus que ça que mon MBP reste chez moi ! héhé ! 

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses !  celui la est un peu cher pour ma cagnotte :rateau: mais en même temps c'est le dernier modèle produit ... non ?
> 
> C'est vrai que j'aurais sûrement mieux fait de prendre un iMac moins cher + un PB 12... Mais j'ai "toujours" eu des portables (4 ans tout est relatif ...  ) et quand j'ai acheté mon MBP, il n'était pas question que je déménage (Problème familiaux compliqués  ) mais bon, si je n'ai "que" mon MBP ça suffira je pense.
> 
> ...



Remarque que tu as aussi l'iBook 12", en 1,2 Ghz ou 1,33 Ghz, il n'est pas beaucoup moins rapide que le PowerBook, et à peine plus gros, et on le trouve à nettement moins cher !


----------



## ASdesign46 (24 Juin 2008)

Un iBook 12" ... Mon premier mac :love: :love: j'avais 16 ans et il était a 999  :rateau: je l'ai gardé un an ... 

Mais le power book, je le trouve .... SUBLIME  ceci dit, j'ai effectivement pensé a un iBook ... pourquoi pas. je vais de ce pas voir sur les PA et sur eBay.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Un iBook 12" ... Mon premier mac :love: :love: j'avais 16 ans et il était a 999  :rateau: je l'ai gardé un an ...
> 
> Mais le power book, je le trouve .... SUBLIME  ceci dit, j'ai effectivement pensé a un iBook ... pourquoi pas. je vais de ce pas voir sur les PA et sur eBay.



Perso, je préfèrerais aussi un PB, mais bon, pas les moyens non plus, et mon iBook 1,2 Ghz, finalement, sur le plan fonctionnel, la seule différence notable avec le PB, c'est la vidéo externe en mini VGA au lieu de mini DVI, et grâce à ScreenSpanningDoctor, il dispose même du mode bureau étendu avec deux écrans !


----------



## ASdesign46 (24 Juin 2008)

Je trouve que les gens exagère pas mal sur les prix des iBooks et des PowerBooks ... entre 400 et 700 euros  

je vais laisser passé l'été, et je verrais a la rentrée ...

j'ai regardé au états unis, c'est cher aussi .. Hala ces Macs ! :rateau:


----------



## divoli (24 Juin 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> le pWB, c'est bien plus que ca :love:
> c'est un mini machin qu'apple n'a jamais voulu mettre a jour avec le passage aux macintels... c'est pas un ultraportable (trop epai) mais terriblement efficace quand on voit ce que ca fait par rapport a un MBA (le PwB a une vrai CG, un graveur...)
> bref, un veritable ordi... et plus leger, plus compact que ce truc de MBA (ou que le MB)
> apres, je dit pas que le MBA ou le MB sont naze, juste qu'ils ne remplacent pas le PwB 12"



Oui, c'est cela.

Mais je pense que ce n'est pas évident à comprendre pour quelqu'un qui n'en a jamais eu un. Et ceux qui en possèdent un ont généralement du mal à s'en séparer, tellement cet ordinateur a quelque chose d'unique, que l'on ne retrouve absolument pas dans les gammes Apple actuellement (franchement rien à voir avec le MB et le MBA). D'où les prix dans les petites annonces qui peuvent paraitre un peu excessifs...


----------



## ASdesign46 (25 Juin 2008)

J'en ai vu un l'autre jour dans le train ... Quel élégance, pour une machine qui a entre 5 ans et demie et 2 ans ... Tout petit, tout beau Halala ! ma copine vient de me faire une crise parce que elle ne comprend pas pourquoi je veux un autre mac en plus de mon MBP ...  


A voir tout ça ... :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (25 Juin 2008)

Ben disons qu'il reste actuel, parce que les MacBook Pro ont un ancien design ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

N'empêche qu'il était vachement élaboré, ce powerBook 12 pouces, il est entre autres, ce que je pense unique sur une machine de cette taille, doté, en plus de ses deux hauts parleurs, d'un caisson de basse ! Le plus petit que je n'ai jamais vu. 

Voici une photo de l'objet, à côté de mon adaptateur mini VGA/VGA,  pour vous faire une idée de la taille !


----------



## ASdesign46 (26 Juin 2008)

c'est un haut parleur de PB 12 ca ?!
:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> c'est un haut parleur de PB 12 ca ?!
> :rateau:



Non, c'est un boomer de PB 12". Voici le système de reproduction audio complet du PB 12":


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

C'est minuscule d'ou ce poser la question : Comment faire aussi petit  ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

Bon, faut pas rêver non plus, le PB n'a pas le rendu d'une paire de Cabasses servie par un bon ampli B&O, mais bon, en comparaison de la qualité sonore de mon iBook G4 12", y a pas photo, le PB est nettement meilleur. on entend un peu les basses, alors qu'elles semblent carrément disparaître sur l'iBook !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Même sur le macbook il est pas terrible du tout le son...Je songe même à acheter des enceintes en fw400...Mais que c'est cher ! 100 pour 2 enceintes ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Même sur le macbook il est pas terrible du tout le son...Je songe même à acheter des enceintes en fw400...Mais que c'est cher ! 100 pour 2 enceintes ! :rateau:



Le son du PB 12", je le trouve meilleur que celui du MBP de mon fils ! Moi, pour le son à mon bureau, j'ai mis au cul de mon PM un vieil ampli Philips avec une paire d'enceintes Siare, ça donne bien !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Sinon je vais voir a carrefour : il y a certainement moins cher...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sinon je vais voir a carrefour : il y a certainement moins cher...



Ça dépend : tu tiens compte ou non du prix de revient de l'anti-virus après trois ans de galère d'utilisation ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Non mais imaginons que je change le macbook dans 1-1,5-2ans et que ce nouvel ordi n'a pas de fw400    99euros de perdu !
Donc je prends de l'usb


----------



## guiguilap (27 Juin 2008)

Prends les en Jack... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

@pascal77 : Vous savez si c'est facile de changer une batterie d'ipod mini ? Sauriez vous le faire ?
Ps : désolé pour le hs..


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses !  celui la est un peu cher pour ma cagnotte :rateau: mais en même temps c'est le dernier modèle produit ... non ?



500 avec cette configuration... si la coque est nickel c'est même une bonne affaire. 
C'est pas un portable de rigolo ! 1,5Ghz c'est les derniers (ou avant dernier, mais la différence était uniquement sur le DD il me semble)



_Yann Arthus-Bertrand sur le site d'Apple_


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi un point rouge ?
En plus j'ai mis que j'etais désolé..
Merci charlub :sleep:


----------



## guiguilap (28 Juin 2008)

Parce que les MP existent...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

Il est vraique le pb 12" a 500&#8364; n'est pas cher.


----------



## Hedicito (28 Juin 2008)

Bein comme tu sais j'en ai eu un pour rien aussi, et je n'arrête pas d'en vanter les mérites!


----------



## ASdesign46 (29 Juin 2008)

Charlub a dit:


> 500 avec cette configuration... si la coque est nickel c'est même une bonne affaire.
> C'est pas un portable de rigolo ! 1,5Ghz c'est les derniers (ou avant dernier, mais la différence était uniquement sur le DD il me semble)



Oui c'est vrai, le PB 12 a 500 est une bonne affaire, a vrai dire, je pensais vraiment pouvoir en trouver un pour beaucoup moins cher (pas forcement un dernier modèle) Mais étant donner que c'est un peu un "modèle mythique", et que beaucoup de personnes en veulent encore aujourd'hui, le prix reste élevé.

Je vais peut être me tourner vers un iMac Tournesol :rateau: :rateau:

Vous savez que vous etes chanceux, vous, les pocesseurs de PB 12 !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Les imac g4 sont bien côtés aussi...


----------



## guiguilap (29 Juin 2008)

Je confirme, je l'ai payé bonbon le mien...


----------



## ASdesign46 (30 Juin 2008)

Ne t'enerve pas Etienne000 :rateau: 

Mais c'est vrai qu'au final ca revient a peu près au même je suis C*n... Enfin !

La vie est dure :rateau: (je rigole)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (30 Juin 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai, le PB 12 a 500 est une bonne affaire, a vrai dire, je pensais vraiment pouvoir en trouver un pour beaucoup moins cher (pas forcement un dernier modèle) Mais étant donner que c'est un peu un "modèle mythique", et que beaucoup de personnes en veulent encore aujourd'hui, le prix reste élevé.
> 
> Je vais peut être me tourner vers un iMac Tournesol :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Vous savez que vous etes chanceux, vous, les pocesseurs de PB 12 !!



Ben vu les caractéristiques des 12', ceux ci demeurent des machines très attrayantes, pour qui la taille... importe, pour ce qui est des performances pures, ce sont des machines qui ne sont plus au niveau des nouvelles machines, mais 3 ans après on peut s'en servir de manière intensive, donc certes ce sont des machines qui restent onéreuse, mais qui offre un confort quasi inégalé.

En plus... maintenant on peut mettre un DD de 250 Go.... alors à 500 , et si les performances pures ne sont pas la motivation essentielle n'hésite pas fonce même...


----------



## imkl (30 Juin 2008)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Ben vu les caractéristiques des 12', ceux ci demeurent des machines très attrayantes, pour qui la taille... importe, pour ce qui est des performances pures, ce sont des machines qui ne sont plus au niveau des nouvelles machines, mais 3 ans après on peut s'en servir de manière intensive, donc certes ce sont des machines qui restent onéreuse, mais qui offre un confort quasi inégalé.
> 
> En plus... maintenant on peut mettre un DD de 250 Go.... alors à 500 , et si les performances pures ne sont pas la motivation essentielle n'hésite pas fonce même...


 
Bonjour, 
Mon grain de sel également. J'ai un PBG4 12"  (le dernier sorti) 1,5GHz+superdrive acheté neuf. C'est notre ordi principal  (madame a un iBook,  fiston un iMac DV500SE).
Aucun souci. il est sous Tiger 10.4.11
On l'emporte partout (quelques bosses et autes...) il est costaud, rapide pour notre utilisation (iPhoto -env 6000 photos, + plein d'albums intellignents, diaporama, ..) iTunes lancé en permanance (14Go de zic) iMovie et iDVD de temps en temps, gestion banque, numbers, ..... 
Rien a dire. J'ai 2 batteries, il a des perfs largement honorables,  sa taille et sa robustesse lui evite de se loger dans les 'saccoches-de-compétition-specialement-concues-pour-ordinateur' , une simple besace, et le tour est joué ! 
Je n'est pas encore trouvé dans la gamme actuelle sont eventuel remplaçant... (le MBA peut-être mais sans grande conviction...). Un MBA 12" je signe de suite !   
Un ami en a acheté un d'occas il y a peu (je lui faisait envie avec mon 12"!   apres un 'PC-super-rapide-portable-en -plastique'  ... il se demande pourquoi il n'a pas acheté le PB bien avant !!! 
voili, 
pour résumer, vazy, fonce, mais sur un 1Ghz minimum quand meme....

m!kl


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2008)

ASdesign46 a dit:


> Ne t'enerve pas Etienne000 :rateau:
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'au final ca revient a peu près au même je suis C*n... Enfin !
> 
> La vie est dure :rateau: (je rigole)


Mais je m'enerve pas  
La vie est dure surtout dans les grandes villes (lyon,marseille,paris,montpellier,toulouse...)
Mais bon : loyer inside


----------



## ASdesign46 (1 Juillet 2008)

Hé hé ! Merci *imkl* et *Emmanuel94* pour vos témoignages, 500 c'est bien pour un PB 12 ... Mais trop pour moi ! :rateau: sinon je ne me serait pas privé !!  

J'en rêverais presque de ce petit PB ... Mon MBP est un peu Jaloux !! 

Depuis le temps qu'on en parle de ce PB a 500, il doit être vendu  :rateau: !

En ce qui me concerne, je ne pensais donc pas qu'un PB 12 pouvait être cher a ce point ( en se mettant dans ma petite situation, un étudiant cherchant une deuxième petite machine pour les déplacements ... )

Yeah la vie est dure a Paris *etienne000*  Mais c'est ca qui est bien ! (Ou pas .. :mouais:  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Il y a des imac 800mhz pour 
200-300 euros , mais 800 mhz seront-ils suffisants ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il y a des imac 800mhz pour
> 200-300 euros , mais 800 mhz seront-ils suffisants ?



Pour Tiger oui, ils sont bons, mais l'iMac G4 800 Mhz est en USB 1 et n'a pas le Wifi.

Mais ce n'est pas le sujet


----------



## guiguilap (1 Juillet 2008)

On peut lui rajouter le WiFi, et lui installer léopard, il est très satisfaisant !  Moi j'en ai un comme Borne AirTunes, et tout tourne !


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Juillet 2008)

Sur Ebay , les batteries du PB 12" sont entre 30 et 60$.
Les vendeurs semblent être fiables.
A votre avis est-ce à considérer comme option ou il faut absolument acheter chez Apple à 130 ?


----------



## guiguilap (5 Juillet 2008)

Achète directement sur eBay ou sur AtoutBatteries.com...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2008)

Ebay 
Il y a pleins d'arnaques....CHerche en "occas neuve "


----------



## guiguilap (6 Juillet 2008)

Voilà la grand-mère de service, avec sa canne et ses préjugés sur eBay  !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2008)

La grand-mère a fait pleins de choses pour toi mon petit 
Et n'oublie pas qu'ebay vient de se faire condamner a 40 millions d'euros pour contrefaçon...Le site est pollué par la contrefaçon !


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2008)

Non, Etienne000 n'a pas tort, eBay est de moins en moins recommandable. Ses dirigeants arrivent de moins en moins à le contrôler. Il devrait carrément être mis sous la tutelle de la Police et des Douanes, au point où l'on en est...


----------



## guiguilap (6 Juillet 2008)

Il n'a pas tort, mais eBay a été condamné à propos de parfums, et non à propos de matériel informatique.

Après, je pense qu'il faut surtout se fier au nombre d'évaluation positives,e t ne commander qu'aux powersellers.


----------



## divoli (6 Juillet 2008)

C'est clair que la contrefaçon est plus difficile avec du matériel informatique qu'avec du parfum (quoi que...).

Mais la contrebande et les arnaques en tout genre se multiplient, tu n'as pas idée du nombre de gens qui se retrouvent avec les Douanes au cul.

Quand au système de notation, il ne veut rien dire, on ne peut pas s'y fier.

Bref, pour les batteries, mieux vaut les acquérir sur les "vrais" sites commerciaux.


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juillet 2008)

Que pensez vous de ces statistiques batterie pour un PB Rev A?


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

Ca me parait difficile à dire. 

399 cycles, c'est pas énorme, je pense que l'on peut facilement atteindre les 800 à 1000 cycles. 

Quand à 79 % de capacité, ça ne veut rien dire. Ca peut passer de 79 % à proche de 0 % en quelques semaines (j'ai vu le cas sur un PB12" rev.B).

Bref, perso, je suis bien incapable de te dire combien de temps elle va durer. Mais c'est clair qu'elle n'est pas toute neuve...


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juillet 2008)

merci 
Il est noté Age of your Mac pourtant, ce n'est peut être pas l'âge de la batterie. (le vendeur ne peut dire si c'est celle d'origine).


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> merci
> Il est noté Age of your Mac pourtant, ce n'est peut être pas l'âge de la batterie. (le vendeur ne peut dire si c'est celle d'origine).



Oups, tu as raison. Je vais éditer. 

Mais bon, avec 79 % de capacité et 399 cycles, c'est clair qu'elle est loin d'être neuve...

Ceci dit, pourquoi le vendeur ne peut pas te dire si c'est celle d'origine ? C'est un ordi de seconde main ? 
En tous cas, fais attention qu'il ne s'agisse pas d'un ordi volé...


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juillet 2008)

oui, ordi de seconde main.
Je ne pense pas qu'il soit volé, puisqu'il y a les cds avec etc.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ca me parait difficile à dire.
> 
> 399 cycles, c'est pas énorme, je pense que l'on peut facilement atteindre les 800 à 1000 cycles.



S'agissant d'une batterie au lithium, si, 399 cycles, ça commence à faire, 800 à 1000 cycles, c'était du temps des batteries au nickel (NiCd ou NiMH), mais 5 à 600 cycles pour une batterie au lithium, c'est un maximum, beaucoup ne dépassent pas les 400 cycles (principalement par méconnaissance du cycle de ces batteries, d'ailleurs). Les batteries au lithium paient par une durée de vie plus courte leur plus grande capacité spécifique (à poids égal, jusqu'à un peu plus du double de celle des NiMH, plus de 4 à 6 fois celle des NiCd).

Quant au pourcentage de capacité, il n'est pas fixé, il peut aussi bien chuter rapidement que remonter, et le chiffre indiqué n'est pas très fiable (mais malheureusement, c'est ce chiffre qui est pris en compte par l'ordi pour le déclenchement de la veille forcée, et il est calculé à partir du temps nécessaire pour recharger la batterie en totalité, ce qui fait que si la décharge n'est pas complète, il sera artificiellement minoré, mais l'autonomie pratique elle sera ,réellement réduite, vu que l'ordi ne videra pas complètement la batterie. 

Pour ceux qui ont un voltmètre, il est possible de finir de la vider dans une ampoule de voiture (12V, pas plus de 5/6 watts), mais en contrôlant la tension "en décharge", qui ne doit pas tomber sous 2,4 volts par élément; soit 7,2 volts pour une batterie de 10,8 volts (celles des Mac récents, MacBook pro ou non, et PowerBook/iBook alimentés au moyen d'un jack 2,5 mm) ou 9,6 volts pour une batterie de 14,4 volts (Mac plus anciens, tels WallStreet, palourdes, alimentés au moyen d'un jack de 3,5 mm). Compte tenu du fait que des éléments composant la batterie peuvent en fait avoir des tensions un peu différentes lorsqu'ils sont usagés*, je recommanderais même de ne pas descendre sous 7,6 volts pour les batteries récentes, et 10 volts pour les anciennes.

Après ça, avant de remettre la batterie en charge dans le Mac, il faut impérativement réinitialiser la PMU, puis seulement alors procéder à une charge de calibrage (c'est à dire, remettre la batterie, et la recharger à 100% *sans interruption*.

Attention, cette manip peut rendre de la vigueur a des batteries en bon état, mais elle peut aussi achever une batterie déjà malade, *donc à utiliser à vos risques et périls*.

(*) 7,2 volts, ça peut être 3 x 2,4 Volts, mais aussi, 2 x 2,6 volts + 2 Volts tout rond seulement pour la troisième série d'éléments


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Juillet 2008)

C'est tres bien expliqué, merci


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> S'agissant d'une batterie au lithium, si, 399 cycles, ça commence à faire, 800 à 1000 cycles, c'était du temps des batteries au nickel (NiCd ou NiMH), mais 5 à 600 cycles pour une batterie au lithium, c'est un maximum, beaucoup ne dépassent pas les 400 cycles (principalement par méconnaissance du cycle de ces batteries, d'ailleurs). Les batteries au lithium paient par une durée de vie plus courte leur plus grande capacité spécifique (à poids égal, jusqu'à un peu plus du double de celle des NiMH, plus de 4 fois celle des NiCd).



La batterie de mon PB 12" (dernière révision) que je sollicite beaucoup par périodes, accuse 700 cycles, et tient à l'aise 2h30 (il m'arrive souvent de regarder des films en DVD) sans souci.

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas la batterie d'origine (renvoyée lors du programme d'échange, je crois en automne 2006). J'avoue honteusement ne pas savoir de quelle génération de batterie elle fait partie.

Pour le reste, j'ai bien peur que l'on ne mélange les générations d'ordinateurs avec les générations de batteries. Je te renvoie à cet article, de mai 2006, ultérieur au powerbook évoqué plus haut (donc l'intégrant). On parle bien de durées tournant aux alentours de 800 cycles...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Je te renvoie à cet article, d'août 2006, ultérieur au powerbook évoqué plus haut (donc l'intégrant). On parle bien de durées tournant aux alentours de 800 cycles...



Certes, mais en cette matière, il s'avère que la théorie est une chose*, et la pratique une autre, le problème, avec les batteries au lithium, c'est que leur durée de vie est très très mal maîtrisée, les statistiques devraient donner une durée de vie moyenne autour de 450/500 cycles, avec des exceptions à 800 cycles, mais aussi d'autres à 200 !



			
				l'article de cuk.ch a dit:
			
		

> la batterie d'un portable Apple aura une durée de vie de 800 à 1000 cycles, *mais qu'elle deviendra probablement inutile aux 3 quarts de cette utilisation*



Ce qui nous ramène à 600 à 750 cycles, ce qui me parait atteignable quelquefois, mais assez optimiste pour le plus grand nombre !

(*) Il précise bien dans l'article qu'il s'agit d'une estimation, extrapolée à partir d'un très faible échantillonage (54 batteries)


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Août 2008)

Salut à tous.
J'ai fini par acquerir le petit ordinateur.
Il est vraiment trés pratique, tout en conservant un ecran et un clavier confortables.
Leopard est carrément rapide dessus et ça m'a beaucoup étonné!
J'ai quand même mis Tiger (nostalgie:rose qui est aussi très bon dessus!
J'ai aussi activé le fameux défileme en posant deux doigts.nt à deux doigts, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver un logiciel qui lui permet aussi d'activer le clic droit.
Aussi, quel logiciel adapté à ce petit ordi conseillez vous pour diminuer un peu sa température?

Merci à vous.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Tu l'as eu combien sans indiscretion ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Août 2008)

moonwalk9r a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je possède un pwb 12" rev B 1ghz, il n'y a qu'un seul emplacement pour la ram, 256mo soudés à la cm (128 pour la rev a)
> 
> ...



oui, USB 1 mais l'iphone marche quand même (lent c'est clair).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Alors ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors ?



tu ne serais pas un poil impatient toi? 
300 euros.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

C'est tout , ou tu l'as eu ? 
J'adore cette machine...
Merci d'avance


----------



## imacg5mortel (18 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est tout , ou tu l'as eu ?
> J'adore cette machine...
> Merci d'avance



Bon il va falloir préciser certaines choses: 
1) Non je ne le vends pas.

2) Le prix est bon oui mais c'est une RevA.

3) Un ami me l'a vendu.

voilà


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Bonne affaire alors 
Je vais en chercher un mais le problème : pour trouver une rev a ...


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2008)

En même temps comme déjà expliqué, les rev. A ne sont pas forcément très fonctionnelles...


----------



## divoli (20 Août 2008)

Oui, il vaut mieux s'orienter vers un rév. c ou d, de préférence...


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Août 2008)

A ma surprise, le powerbook Rev A que j'ai est tout à fait agréable.
Il chauffe mais de façon très modérée, cela ne se voit vraiment que lorsque l'ordi marche
pendant des heures (et là il devient chaud pas pas brûlant).
Exemple quand la température est de 25°,avec iTunes, Safari et Adium les reposes-mains sont carrément froids!
Tiger est très très fluide,itunes 7.7 se lance en 4 secondes, Safari en 1 seconde.
Franchement dans mon cas le Rev A est fort agréable (au point de me surprendre!!!).
Peut être qu'il y a des différences entre différents powerbook Rev A?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> A ma surprise, le powerbook Rev A que j'ai est tout à fait agréable.
> Il chauffe mais de façon très modérée, cela ne se voit vraiment que lorsque l'ordi marche
> pendant des heures (et là il devient chaud pas pas brûlant).
> Exemple quand la température est de 25°,avec iTunes, Safari et Adium les reposes-mains sont carrément froids!
> ...



Il y a surtout des MacUsers habitués à des machines plus puisantes qui le trouvent trop lent. Perso, travaillant quotidiennement sur un PowerMac G4/733 Mhz et un iBook G4/1,2 Ghz (et même encore parfois sur un PowerBook G3/266 Mhz ), je pense qu'un PB 12" 867 Mhz me paraîtrait  tout à fait convenable !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Plus que l'ibook g4 1,2ghz ? 
L'ibook et le powerbook supportent le core image (je crois que l'ibook non mais pas sur..)


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Plus que l'ibook g4 1,2ghz ?
> L'ibook et le powerbook supportent le core image (je crois que l'ibook non mais pas sur..)



Non, quand même pas, mais en utilisation quotidienne, la sensation de différence de vitesse ne doit pas être si évidente que ça !




Par contre ni la Geforce 2 Mx de mon PM, ni la Radeon Mobility 9200 de mon iBook ne gèrent Core Image.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Ok , pas tant de différences a voir ces resultats !


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Août 2008)

Ben 38%; ça commence à se sentir, du moins sur les applis gourmandes, ce qui est curieux, c'est que la différence, à quelques 10èmes de &#8240; près correspond avec la différence de fréquence. Je soupçonne l'iBook d'avoir une meilleure carte vidéo (le PowerBook a une Geforce 4 MX) pour arriver à ce résultat, normalement, la différence de perf correspond grosso modo à 60% de la différence de fréquence, autres paramètres équivalents, et les 256 ko supplémentaires de cache L2 de l'iBook n'expliquent pas tout !

Edit : après vérif, ça doit être ça, la Radeon 9200 fait mieux que la Geforce FX5200, elle même meilleure que la GeForce 4MX !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

L'ibook a une radeon 9200 (si mes souvenirs sont bons) donc elle est meilleure , le pross aussi est meilleur , ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est qu'un powerbook 12" 867 mhz coute aussi cher qu'un ibook 12" 1,07 voir 1,2 ghz 
C'est la gamme pro qui fait ça  ?


----------



## guiguilap (20 Août 2008)

Oui, la touche d'alu qui fait tellement classe, et qui donne un petit côté AppleBoy ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Le gris-blanc-marron de l'ibook aussi


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Septembre 2008)

Salut.
La prise mini-VGA de ce petit ordi semble propriétaire.
Seuls quelques Macs et quelques ordinateurs VAIO en sont équipés.

Du coup je me demande si 'adaptateur Apple mini-VGA vers VGA est le seul câble trouvable?
Il n'ya pas d'alternatives?


----------



## pumauer (11 Septembre 2008)

Ah, le Powerbook...Ce qui est amusant, c'est de voir quelle valeur il prend depuis l'émergence des "netbook". Curieusement, il offre un réponse à ce nouveau marché...
J'en ai acheté un d'occasion il y a quelques mois : que du bonheur. Evidemment par certains aspects il est un peu vieillot (résolution de l'écran, pas de prise magsafe magnétique, plus bruyant qu'un macbook actuel, un peu plus épais), mais c'est une belle machine qui tourne très bien. Super clavier (le nec plus ultra pour moi), super design, super inclinaison de l'écran (ce qui n'est plus le cas sur la gamme actuelle), pas trop trop lourd, compact...Un régal! Pour moi, c'est l'ultra portable par excellence!!! On comprend pourquoi tout le monde ou presque regrette ce bijou. Reste plus qu'à espérer qu'Apple le fasse renaître de ses cendres (en le modernisant, bien sûr)...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

Le mien va avoir une barette d'1Go de Ram et un nouveau DD (250 Go) pour noel !
Increvable cette petite chose ! :rateau:


----------



## Xa3r0 (1 Décembre 2008)

Le mien va recevoir un bon coups de soufflette de l'intérieur car ça fait longtemps.

Pour rien au monde je l'échangerais pour un MacBook/Pro.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> L'ibook a une radeon 9200 (si mes souvenirs sont bons) donc elle est meilleure , le pross aussi est meilleur , ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est qu'un powerbook 12" 867 mhz coute aussi cher qu'un ibook 12" 1,07 voir 1,2 ghz
> C'est la gamme pro qui fait ça  ?



Je sais pas, mais ce que je sais, c'est que le PowerBook 12' 1 Ghz "DVI" que j'ai dégotté pour mon fils est quasiment aussi rapide que mon iBook 12' 1,2 Ghz, 6% de différence de perf sous XBench (37,69 à l'iBook contre 35,53 au PowerBook), alors qu'il n'avait au moment du test que 512 Mo de Ram, et moi, 768 Mo (pour le disque, tous deux des 5400 tr/mn avec 8 Mo de cache) ! 6% de différencce de perf pour 20% de fréquence en plus, il y a bien quelque chose quelque part ! La GeForce FX Go 5200 serait-elle tellement plus performante que la Radeon 9200 mobility ? Même pas, l'écart de performance est du même ordre sur quasiment tous les tests, il y a entre 4 et 7% d'écart partout, sauf pour le disque ou elle est encore moins importante.



etienne000 a dit:


> Le gris-blanc-marron de l'ibook aussi



Là, j'ai retourné mon iBook dans tous les sens : le blanc, j'ai trouvé, le gris aussi (quand il est éteint, parce qu'allumé, y en a plus), mais le marron &#8230; Je cherche encore. T'es certain qu'il n'a pas besoin d'un nettoyage, ton iBook ? ;p


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Non , puisque j'ai un MBP  d'ailleur j'ai déjà cassé le clic du trackpad (c'est un ancien) 
Mais j'ai déjà vu un ibook marron tellement il était crade 
6% c'est pas beaucoup > tous les deux sous 10.4 ou 10.5 ?
La Ati 9200 mobility ne serait pas sous cadencée ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , puisque j'ai un MBP  d'ailleur j'ai déjà cassé le clic du trackpad (c'est un ancien)
> Mais j'ai déjà vu un ibook marron tellement il était crade







etienne000 a dit:


> 6% c'est pas beaucoup > tous les deux sous 10.4 ou 10.5 ?



Tous les deux sous 10.4.11



etienne000 a dit:


> La Ati 9200 mobility ne serait pas sous cadencée ?



Je vois pas pourquoi ? C'était de toute façon pas un haut de gamme, cette puce vidéo ! sur l'iBook, elle est en AGP 4x, donc, comme la GeForce 5200, qui elle est sous cadencée (elle est AGP 8x, mais utilisée en AGP 4x sur le PowerBook) !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Bah je vois pas alors :mouais:
Ce que je peux dire , c'est que ces machines sont bien plus fiables que leurs successeurs intel


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2008)

A noter que désormais les PowerBook 12" 867 MHz et 1 GHz sont considérés par Apple comme obsolètes (ni support ni réparation).

Il reste donc les modèles à 1,33 et 1,5 GHz à pouvoir en bénéficier.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> A noter que désormais les PowerBook 12" 867 MHz et 1 GHz sont considérés par Apple comme obsolètes (ni support ni réparation).
> 
> Il reste donc les modèles à 1,33 et 1,5 GHz à pouvoir en bénéficier.



Non ! Seuls les 867 et les 1 Ghz "*VGA*" sont concernés (ceux de 2002), les DVI (ceux de 2003) eux restent pour l'instant "supported", même les 867 Mhz et 1 Ghz !


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non ! Seuls les 867 et les 1 Ghz "*VGA*" sont concernés (ceux de 2002), les DVI (ceux de 2003) eux restent pour l'instant "supported", même les 867 Mhz et 1 Ghz !



:mouais:

Il est bien évident que sur ce topic (et je l'ai encore clairement indiqué), on parle du PowerBook *12"* (pas des autres, et il n'y a pas eu de PB 12" en 2002).

Donc, et je le répète, les PB *12"* 867 MHz et 1 GHz ne sont désormais plus supportés (la liste va être mise à jour dans les prochains jours).


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Il est bien évident que sur ce topic (et je l'ai encore clairement indiqué), on parle du PowerBook *12"* (pas des autres, et il n'y a pas eu de PB 12" en 2002).
> 
> Donc, et je le répète, les PB *12"* 867 MHz et 1 GHz ne sont désormais plus supportés (la liste va être mise à jour dans les prochains jours).



De mon côté, je réitère : seuls sont concernés les modèles "VGA", les modèles "DVI" n'atteindront les 5 années réglementaires qu'en septembre 2009, et ne seront donc déclarés "Vintage" (et non "Obsolete") qu'à ce moment ! Donc, il y aura des 1 Ghz supportés pendant encore au moins 10 mois !


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2008)

Ben demande à un de tes collègues modérateur et technicien Apple sur les forums. 

Plus qu'à attendre la mise à jour de la liste officielle...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben demande à un de tes collègues modérateur et technicien Apple sur les forums.
> 
> Plus qu'à attendre la mise à jour de la liste officielle...



Je te signale que la mise à jour officielle est déjà parue, et à déjà été prise en compte dans la mise à jour de MacTracker de la semaine passée


----------



## divoli (1 Décembre 2008)

Ah bon ! Ben ils ne disent vraiment que des c*nneries sur MacBidouille, alors... 
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-12-01/#17498


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Décembre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ah bon ! Ben ils ne disent vraiment que des c*nneries sur MacBidouille, alors...
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-12-01/#17498



Ben oui, la preuve, ils ont ajouté un rectificatif ! 



			
				Macbidouille a dit:
			
		

> MàJ] Nous venons d'avoir des informations levant nos doutes. Les Powerbook 12", et 17" concernés par ces annonces *sont les premiers modèles sortis*, soit respectivement les 867 MHz et 1 GHz.



Donc les modèles de janvier 2003, alors que les 1 Ghz de septembre 2003 (second modèle sorti) ne sont pas concernés, eux, ainsi que MacTracker nous le faisait savoir la semaine dernière !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Ha ! La vache !!!  1,25 Go de ram ça change !  (de 512 Mo)
(par contre pour les tournevis, je dis Facom 1, Victorinox 0 !) 

(par contre flash est tjrs aussi lent, ça doit pas être optimisé PPC cette sale bête  je pensais que ça venait de mon manque de RAM...)


----------



## Xa3r0 (7 Décembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème avec le flash. Un ami m'a expliqué que c'était parce que les (nouvelle) pub en flash sont en H264. Format qui n'est pas compatible, ou pas  prix en charge, j'en sais rien, sur les machines PPC.


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mars 2009)

Xa3r0 a dit:


> J'ai le même problème avec le flash. Un ami m'a expliqué que c'était parce que les (nouvelle) pub en flash sont en H264. Format qui n'est pas compatible, ou pas  prix en charge, j'en sais rien, sur les machines PPC.



Non, le H.264 est juste trop lourd pour un grand nombre des machines PPC c'est tout.

Je remonte ce topic pour donner un petit conseil.

Pour ceux qui veulent prendre une nouvelle batterie pour le PB 12", chez MacWay il y a une batterie 5000 Mah True Power.
Celle-ci a une autonomie assez impressionnante, et contrairement à ce qu'on peut lire sur certains commentaires, a une bonne finition. 

Un très bon choix


----------



## pumauer (22 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Non, le H.264 est juste trop lourd pour un grand nombre des machines PPC c'est tout.
> 
> Je remonte ce topic pour donner un petit conseil.
> 
> ...



C'est-à-dire? Une autonomie de combien environ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mars 2009)

Musique, luminosité à moitié et wireless off: 5-6 heures.
Safari en wifi avec navigation active, iTunes, son à fond, luminosité à fond : 3 heures facilement pulvérisée.

Donc 3-6 heures selon utilisation, selon activation ou non du wifi, niveau de luminosité etc...

Mais rien à voir avec l'avis trop critique sur Macway.


----------



## pumauer (22 Mars 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Musique, luminosité à moitié et wireless off: 5-6 heures.
> Safari en wifi avec navigation active, iTunes, son à fond, luminosité à fond : 3 heures facilement pulvérisée.
> 
> Donc 3-6 heures selon utilisation, selon activation ou non du wifi, niveau de luminosité etc...
> ...



Pas tellement mieux que les batteries de chez Apple, non?


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Pas tellement mieux que les batteries de chez Apple, non?



Je ne sais pas, je n'ai jamais eu de batterie Apple neuve pour voir, mais au moins équivalente, à un prix plus avantageux.

Théoriquement, la TruePower est supposée durer plus longtemps, mais ça reste à voir


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Pas tellement mieux que les batteries de chez Apple, non?



25% de mieux, 5 A/h au lieu de 4 A/h pour les Apple d'origine, mais celle qu'Apple m'a fourni récemment pour mon iBook G4 12", dans le cadre du programme d'échange, fait 4,8 A/h, bien que portant la même référence que celles étiquetées à 4 A/h, je suppose, en raison de la pénurie d'anciens éléments, suite à la sortie d'éléments plus performants ? Là, l'écart tombe à moins de 5%, donc &#8230;

Reste le prix de cette batterie True Power, mais là, l'écart est quasiment proportionnel (20% plus cher pour 25% de capacité en plus) !


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2011)

Et ils tournent toujours vos PB12"? :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2011)

takamaka a dit:


> Et ils tournent toujours vos PB12"? :hein:



Ben le mien, oui, il a  même maintenant un grand frère (première génération de PB G4 12" à 800 Mhz), qui tourne aussi (notamment quand j'ai besoin de Firewire, because celui du 1,2 Ghz est H.S.).


----------



## takamaka (26 Mars 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben le mien, oui, il a  même maintenant un grand frère (première génération de PB G4 12" à 800 Mhz), qui tourne aussi (notamment quand j'ai besoin de Firewire, because celui du 1,2 Ghz est H.S.).


Ah, veinard!
j'en reviens toujours pas que l'on ait osé me voler MON PB12"!!


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2011)

Mon G3@500 est toujours vaillant depuis que je lui ai greffé le lecteur Cd d'un autre G3@700, un nouvel inverter, une carte Airport, une barrette de 512 et une nouvelle batterie.
C'est quand même mieux qu'un EEEPC !


----------



## Madalvée (6 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Je croyais remonter ce genre de sujet des entrailles du site, mais les derniers posts sont récents.

Je viens de m'acheter un Powerbook 12 1,33 mais je suis conscient que mon délire actuel de m'équiper en PowerPc-Only s'affrontera à quelques obstacles.
Le Powerbook 12 est le concept de machine qui correspond le mieux à mes besoins, c'est pourquoi je me demande par quoi il a été remplacé. Seul le MBA 11,6 me paraît transportable, mais la carte graphique, la mémoire faible pour l'entrée de gamme, me freinent un peu.
De plus, le clavier a l'air très cheap par rapport au powerbook et la qualité de fabrication bien inférieure.
Me trompe-je ? Avez vous des témoignages de passage du PB 12 au MBA 11 ?
Puis-je patienter au moins jusqu'à l'Ivy bridge pour voir l'évolution, sachant que je n'ai pas de besoins actuels de nouveaux softs ni d'iBidules ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je croyais remonter ce genre de sujet des entrailles du site, mais les derniers posts sont récents.
> 
> ...



Ben PB 12" 1,33, c'est ce qu'a ma fille (encore que le sien soit un bitzas, c'était un 1 Ghz à l'origine, mais le contrôleur ATA a claqué, j'avais une vieille carte mère que je pensais morte dans mes cartons, je l'ai montée en désespoir de cause, et oh surprise, ça a fonctionné). Elle fait pas mal de choses avec (ce qui n'est pas pour m'étonner quand je vois ce que je peux encore faire avec mon iBook G4 (1,2 Ghz, lui).


----------

